# Superlega: favorevoli o contrari?



## Milo (20 Aprile 2021)

Ne stiamo già parlando, volevo vedere numericamente che ne pensa il forum.

Edit Ho sbagliato a votare hahahahaha sarà meglio andare a letto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2021)

Super favorevole, non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Aprile 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ne stiamo già parlando, volevo vedere numericamente che ne pensa il forum.
> 
> Edit Ho sbagliato a votare hahahahaha sarà meglio andare a letto



Non c'é una terza opzione del tipo "Mah" ? 

Comunque più favorevole che contro da milanista.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2021)

Completamente favorevole! Non sono un ipocrita.


----------



## Teddy (20 Aprile 2021)

Non compromettesse la competitività e il senso dei campionati sarei favorevole al 100%. Ora sono favorevole con qualche perplessità.


----------



## Gamma (20 Aprile 2021)

Non favorevole.

Questo non vuol dire che mi stia bene la situazione attuale della gestione delle coppe, del calciomercato ecc., ma che altre soluzioni sarebbero state meglio, secondo me, avrebbero evitato meno polveroni.


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ne stiamo già parlando, volevo vedere numericamente che ne pensa il forum.
> 
> Edit Ho sbagliato a votare hahahahaha sarà meglio andare a letto



Ero contrario, poi ho sentito parlare Macron e Letta...e sono diventato subito favorevole.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Non compromettesse la competitività e il senso dei campionati sarei favorevole al 100%. Ora sono favorevole con qualche perplessità.



Concordo.

Sono favorevole, ma serve riforma dei campionati.

Ma figuriamoci fare riforme la nostra federazione e le nostre leghe.

Sono solo capaci di aggiungere, ma tagliare le squadre.... giammai!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Aprile 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ne stiamo già parlando, volevo vedere numericamente che ne pensa il forum.
> 
> Edit Ho sbagliato a votare hahahahaha sarà meglio andare a letto



Ho votato “favorevole”, ma ho sentimenti contrastanti: cambio sfumatura di pensiero ogni 10 minuti. Ti direi: favorevole, ma con più di qualche dubbio.


----------



## UDG (20 Aprile 2021)

Non favorevole. Per me non ha senso una competizione in cui i presidenti e i vice presidenti della stessa fanno parte delle società partecipanti. E comunque per partecipare ad una competizione bisognerebbe meritarselo e non perché uno e più potente di un altro


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2021)

Tutti i “non favorevoli” vivono sulla luna e non hanno ben capito in che condizioni versa il calcio post pandemia. 
Non fatemi parlare va.


----------



## Alfabri (20 Aprile 2021)

La base di ogni sport é la competizione. Se elimini la competizione, ogni cosa perde di significato. E creare un elite di "migliori" che stanno tra i top club per diritto divino elimina ogni tipo di significato, per quanto mi riguarda. Potrei smettere di seguire il calcio se questa cosa si verificasse, e io con la maglietta del Milan addosso ci sono nato.


----------



## jacky (20 Aprile 2021)

Scusate una domanda.
Superlega: il Milan arriva ultimo. Il Leicester (qualificato per merito) arriva nelle semifinali.
L’anno dopo il Milan partecipa e il Leicester lo sbattono fuori?
È così? Ma che è?

Contrario: serve una competizione unica.
E le società devono mettersi in testa di abbassare le spese


----------



## jacky (20 Aprile 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutti i “non favorevoli” vivono sulla luna e non hanno ben capito in che condizioni versa il calcio post pandemia.
> Non fatemi parlare va.



Versa nelle condizioni che tu Juventus non puoi offrire 20 lordi annui a Donnarumma.
Non è che non l’hanno capito i tifosi... non l’hanno capito le società
Il calcio è privilegiato visto che ha mantenuto il 70% delle entrate. Non mi sembra che negli altri sport stiano facendo scenate simili
Non mi sembra che tagliare del 25% il monte ingaggi sia la rovina...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Versa nelle condizioni che tu Juventus non puoi offrire 20 lordi annui a Donnarumma.
> Non è che non l’hanno capito i tifosi... non l’hanno capito le società
> Il calcio è privilegiato visto che ha mantenuto il 70% delle entrate. Non mi sembra che negli altri sport stiano facendo scenate simili
> Non mi sembra che tagliare del 25% il monte ingaggi sia la rovina...



Leggi l intervista a Florentino Perez e capirai molte cose.


----------



## jacky (20 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Sono favorevole, ma serve riforma dei campionati.
> 
> ...



D’accordissimo. Per salvare il c... a Crotone Benevento Chievo e Empoli (che vanno su e giù dalla B ogni due anni) abbiamo devastato un prodotto ottimo.
Una serie A con le prime 16 della classifica e 3-4 retrocessioni sarebbe fantastica. 30 partite alla morte.
Invece ci sono sempre 4-5 cesse che inquinano tanto e le stesse Verona Bologna Samp le ultime 10-15 partite le giocano al 50%


----------



## jacky (20 Aprile 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Leggi l intervista a Florentino Perez e capirai molte cose.



L’ho letta non puoi pensare di salvare 15 squadre e basta che poi si imborghesiscono.
La squadra che a settembre perde le prime 3 gare di SL è già fuori da tutto
Che serie A sarebbe senza più le qualificazioni? Uno schifo
5 pass sono troppo pochi e non danno la possibilità al movimento di crescere. Io Napoli che partecipo ala SL prendo 300 milioni il primo anno... e l’anno dopo?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2021)

Favorevole per la presenza del Milan. Peraltro con la ripartizione di tutti quei soldi nessuno parlerà più di sceicchi et similia con le cose fatte bene.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Aprile 2021)

Per come è stato concepito e strutturato, sono contro. 

Superlega (superleghe) europea dovrebbe significare campionati di 18 squadre che giocano le une contro le altre andata e ritorno, con playoff finali e anche retrocessioni in serie europee minori. 
Dovrebbe significare il totale reset dei campionati nazionali, che andrebbero a escludere le squadre di superlega, e che diverrebbero più solo una sorta di lega di formazione, sviluppo.
Dovrebbe significare l'ammissione alle superleghe delle squadre di città come Roma, Napoli, Siviglia, Lisbona, Amsterdam, Glasgow. E tutte le altre principali città europee (con squadre di minor appeal), nessuna esclusa, nelle leghe di seconda e terza serie. Dalla terza o quarta serie in giù puoi bloccare le retrocessioni.


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2021)

Guardando il mio piccolo orticello da milanista, non posso che essere favorevole.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Aprile 2021)

Contrario. 
Dello spettacolo non frega a nessuno, i club vogliono solo i soldi. E se li tengono tutti per loro fregandosene degli altri club (come se loro non fossero in difficoltà).

Oggi abbiamo fatto un passo verso la juventinizzazione


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2021)

Favorevole da sempre, non mi pare vero, finalmente una ventata di aria fresca e nuova


----------



## jacky (20 Aprile 2021)

Non capisco la posizione di molto di voi

La sostanza è che 15 squadre vogliono USARE le 5 squadre più forti del momento per far soldi e farle fuori l’anno successivo

Ma vi rendete conto?

E poi può esistere per esempio un Milan che arriva ultimo per 3 anni di fila senza fare mercato e arricchendo il suo proprietario

Nel calcio di oggi devi spendere per competere e poter guadagnare. Nella SL NO. È la morte del calcio


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Aprile 2021)

Visto che è politicamente corretto essere contro -basta dare un'occhiata a tutti i giornaloni- sono ovviamente favorevole. Anzi, entusiasta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non capisco la posizione di molto di voi
> 
> La sostanza è che 15 squadre vogliono USARE le 5 squadre più forti del momento per far soldi e farle fuori l’anno successivo
> 
> ...



Perché non dovrebbe far mercato, con 400 milioni all anno garantiti ?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> L’ho letta non puoi pensare di salvare 15 squadre e basta che poi si imborghesiscono.
> La squadra che a settembre perde le prime 3 gare di SL è già fuori da tutto
> Che serie A sarebbe senza più le qualificazioni? Uno schifo
> 5 pass sono troppo pochi e non danno la possibilità al movimento di crescere. Io Napoli che partecipo ala SL prendo 300 milioni il primo anno... e l’anno dopo?



Si imborghesiscono perchè mai?
Ogni settimana giocano contro real o UTD se non dai il massimo vieni asfaltato.
Anche come giocatore, come dimostra la NBA al primo segno di calo.... sei fuori, c'è poco da imborghesirsi.

Poi... fuori dalla SL dopo 3 partite.. ma perchè mai?
Anche finissi il girone d'andata con 2 punti in 9 partite, la quinta (ultima che accede ai playoff) avrà al massimo 12-13 punti.
10-11 punti di distacco con 27 a disposizione.

Anche in situazione disperata fino a a4-5 giornate dalla fine è tutto aperto.

La serie A si potrebbe rivitalizzare in 2h se inserissero i playoff scudetto. come prima dovevi entrare nelle 4 per fare la CL adesso devi entrare nelle 4 per giocare per il titolo. Anzi lo trovo molto più giusto, sportivamente; basta lottare per qualcosa che sarà, poi qundo ce l'hai lo consideri il giusto perchè sei concentrato a riconquistarlo l'anno dopo (vedi gestione della EL). Questa mentalità del dopo è uno dei mali del calcio.

La considerazione che fai su chi partecipa occasionalmente alla SL è corretta, ma fa parte del gioco. In ogni caso se non hai la base di tifosi delle grandi alla lunga tendi a soccombere, non si parla di "crescere", ma di poter "competere". L'anno che il Napoli azzeccherà gli acquisti e entrerà in SL si giocherà le sue chances con la squadra orte che lo ha portato li. Poi tornerà indietro, senza fare investimenti che nel futuro non potrà mantenere. Ad esempio potrà prendere in prestito contratti dalle grandi che vogliono provare altri nel ruolo. Il discorso può anche essere ribaltato, vedi per la juve... tu fai investimenti contando su 600 milioni di ricavi per equilibrare il bilancio, poi un anno ti si rompono Ronaldo e Chiesa, non ti qualifichi e apri un buco di 300 milioni a bilancio.

Serve che chi ha un certo livello di bilanci abbia certezza delle entrate e chi partecipa occasionalmente lavori su livelli di bilancio inferiori competendo con la qualità di gestione (vedi Atalanta adesso)


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Per come è stato concepito e strutturato, sono contro.
> 
> Superlega (superleghe) europea dovrebbe significare campionati di 18 squadre che giocano le une contro le altre andata e ritorno, con playoff finali e anche retrocessioni in serie europee minori.
> Dovrebbe significare il totale reset dei campionati nazionali, che andrebbero a escludere le squadre di superlega, e che diverrebbero più solo una sorta di lega di formazione, sviluppo.
> Dovrebbe significare l'ammissione alle superleghe delle squadre di città come Roma, Napoli, Siviglia, Lisbona, Amsterdam, Glasgow. E tutte le altre principali città europee (con squadre di minor appeal), nessuna esclusa, nelle leghe di seconda e terza serie. Dalla terza o quarta serie in giù puoi bloccare le retrocessioni.


Effettivamente in quel modo sarebbe decisamente meglio. Magari si potrà arrivare anche a quello in futuro...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2021)

Assolutamente favorevole perchè il calcio era morto e sepolto.

Avrei anche una mia personale idea :
-salvaguardia dei campionati nazionali;
-eurolega
-coppe europee giocata all'antica con la prima che gioca la coppa dei campioni, seconda terza e quarta el e vincente della coppa italia la coppa delle coppe.
Meno impegni per le coppe ma gare ad eliminazione diretta turno per turno.
Solo cosi si possono salvare tutte le manifestazioni.
Ovviamente bisogna ridurre i campionati nazionali a 16-18 clubs.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non capisco la posizione di molto di voi
> 
> La sostanza è che 15 squadre vogliono USARE le 5 squadre più forti del momento per far soldi e farle fuori l’anno successivo
> 
> ...



Le modalità di accesso, qualificazione, transizione, sono tutte da negoziare.
Anche entrare senza il peso di contratti onerosi non cedibili e una situazione tecnica messa a puntino potrebbe essere un grande vantaggio. Puoi ad esempio prendere in prestito chi ti pare e sistemare esattamente quello che ti serve. senza doverti tenere i rabiot e Ramsey sul groppone perchè non cedibili.
Mi sembrano più le 5 che sfruttano le 15 per avere un bel boost rispetto al loro livello di riferimento.

Poi non sono escluse per le 5 (licenze pluriennali ... vedi l'Eurolega che ne concede una), la possibilità di rimanere in SL se ad esempio è la migliore delle 5 o se batte in un playoff una delle 5 che vengono su.

Sono tutte critiche fatte a priori, non sul merito.
Non si vuole neanche iniziare a discutere questi meccanismi, si preferisce criticare punto.


----------



## jacky (20 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si imborghesiscono perchè mai?
> Ogni settimana giocano contro real o UTD se non dai il massimo vieni asfaltato.
> Anche come giocatore, come dimostra la NBA al primo segno di calo.... sei fuori, c'è poco da imborghesirsi.
> 
> ...



C’era da modificare format A e UCL. E non averlo fatto è stato gravissimo.
Ma sono contrario a 15 squadre che partecipano di default e solo 5 a invito che potranno pure benissimo rifiutarsi (e sicuramente lo faranno all’inizio).
Mi piace l’idea di giocare anche contro Leverkusen e Celtic e non solo le super big con aziende in campo.
Si è passati da un estremo all’altro.
Ok a meno gare nazionali e meno squadrette in UCL, ma così è troppo.
Poi penso che sia il format campionato a non tirare più. 
Io avrei fatto una UCL a 64 squadre. Prima 16 gironi da 4, poi 8 gironi da 4, poi 4 gironi da 4 con gare di A+R. Poi quarti semifinale e finale
Garantite per tutte 6-12-18 partite con tornei nazionali ridotti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Per come è stato concepito e strutturato, sono contro.
> 
> Superlega (superleghe) europea dovrebbe significare campionati di 18 squadre che giocano le une contro le altre andata e ritorno, con playoff finali e anche retrocessioni in serie europee minori.
> Dovrebbe significare il totale reset dei campionati nazionali, che andrebbero a escludere le squadre di superlega, e che diverrebbero più solo una sorta di lega di formazione, sviluppo.
> Dovrebbe significare l'ammissione alle superleghe delle squadre di città come Roma, Napoli, Siviglia, Lisbona, Amsterdam, Glasgow. E tutte le altre principali città europee (con squadre di minor appeal), nessuna esclusa, nelle leghe di seconda e terza serie. Dalla terza o quarta serie in giù puoi bloccare le retrocessioni.



In effetti si dovrebbe chiamare SuperCoppa, ma il nome era già preso.
figuriamoci comunque,
già uno scenario che lascia tutto come è, semplicemente crea una manifestazione parallela a cui partecipano 20 squadre ha creato il chaos.
Figuriamoci lo step successivo con l'eliminazione dei campionati nazionali.

Essere contrario per questo motivo alla superlega è come essere contrario alla costruzione della prima ferrovia circunvesuviana perchè per te ferrovia significa linee che collegano tutte le cità del mondo... San Pietroburgo con Napoli, Madrid con Berlino....


----------



## jacky (20 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le modalità di accesso, qualificazione, transizione, sono tutte da negoziare.
> Anche entrare senza il peso di contratti onerosi non cedibili e una situazione tecnica messa a puntino potrebbe essere un grande vantaggio. Puoi ad esempio prendere in prestito chi ti pare e sistemare esattamente quello che ti serve. senza doverti tenere i rabiot e Ramsey sul groppone perchè non cedibili.
> Mi sembrano più le 5 che sfruttano le 15 per avere un bel boost rispetto al loro livello di riferimento.
> 
> ...



Ci sono stati anni di lotte per dare una fetta dei diritti tv alle piccole
Come farebbe una Lazio un Napoli un’Atalanta a mantenere un calciatore quando le 15 possono ricoprirlo d’oro e loro no?
Le società non avrebbero più potere negoziale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> C’era da modificare format A e UCL. E non averlo fatto è stato gravissimo.
> Ma sono contrario a 15 squadre che partecipano di default e solo 5 a invito che potranno pure benissimo rifiutarsi (e sicuramente lo faranno all’inizio).
> Mi piace l’idea di giocare anche contro Leverkusen e Celtic e non solo le super big con aziende in campo.
> Si è passati da un estremo all’altro.
> ...



Guarda che hanno discusso per anni con Ceferin, ma questo risponde allungando il brodo e aggiungendo 3 posti in CL per le squadre balcaniche.
Alla UEFA interessa solo aumentare la platea per garantirsi i voti necessari ad essere eletti.
Questa decisione è figlia del rifiuto della UEFA di creare un CL che andasse incontro alle esigenze dei grandi club. 12 partite l'anno di amichevoli per le nazionali e solo 4 big match per chi mantiene tutta la baracca.

E' stato inevitabile con questa crisi economica.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

Resto contrario in senso assoluto, piu che altro verso la modalità di nascita di questa Superlega, ma assolutamente favorevole al cambiamento, perchè per uno come me che non segue solo la propria squadra del cuore il calcio attuale ha raggiunto un livello orrendo e inguardabile 9 partite su 10.

Penso che inoltre la Superlega sia la conseguenza dell'evoluzione del calcio globale degli ultimi 15 anni, per certi versi inevitabile, e dell'inesorabile scomparsa del "tifoso" in favore dell'appassionato di calcio, il quale si affeziona al campione non alla squadra, come accade da tanto tempo negli sport americani.


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ho votato “favorevole”, ma ho sentimenti contrastanti: cambio sfumatura di pensiero ogni 10 minuti. Ti direi: favorevole, ma con più di qualche dubbio.



.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

La butto li, per dimostrare l' onestà intellettuale di moltissimi.

Chi ha il diritto di partecipare a questa cerchia chiusa che taglierà fuori di fatto dal calcio che conta tutto il globo tranne 15 squadre?

La storia? Il rendimento? Che cosa?


La storia? City, PSG, Chelsea? Non fatemi ridere.

Il rendimento? Perfino Napoli e Roma ci hanno distrutto come rendimento europeo, e non negli ultimi anni, almeno nell' ultima decade.

Questa è la spiegazione da vocabolario di "disonestà intellettuale"

Preferisco chi dice: non me ne frega un cavolo dello sport, noi del Milan abbiamo avuto la fortuna di esserci dentro, cavoli degli altri.
Sarebbe molto più onesto.

Ma la verità è che in certi topic si critica il fatto che la ricchezza è sempre più in mano a poche persone, mentre quando si passa al calcio, invece va bene tutto dato che siamo pure noi dentro la cerchia degli "eletti".

Praticamente, 12 soggetti, hanno deciso di distruggere un secolo di calcio *per puro, personale, egoistico interesse economico*.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le modalità di accesso, qualificazione, transizione, sono tutte da negoziare.
> Anche entrare senza il peso di contratti onerosi non cedibili e una situazione tecnica messa a puntino potrebbe essere un grande vantaggio. Puoi ad esempio prendere in prestito chi ti pare e sistemare esattamente quello che ti serve. senza doverti tenere i rabiot e Ramsey sul groppone perchè non cedibili.
> Mi sembrano più le 5 che sfruttano le 15 per avere un bel boost rispetto al loro livello di riferimento.
> 
> ...



Quello che ha detto Perez, invece di sedersi a discutere le istituzioni sono partite con le minacce..davvero patetica e ridicola la presa di posizione per partito preso..

Leggo di cose fuori dal mondo..ieri Piccinini vaneggiava che "se la Juve spende 85 milioni per De Ligt e arriva dietro all'atalanta significa che ha sbagliato"..ma che significa? Ma l'atalanta, di grazia , cos'ha vinto? Il premio simpatia? i complimenti? I trofei dove sono?..

Poi facciamo i fenomeni quando è ora di dire che "il calcio italiano non è più competitivo in europa"..e questi pagliacci come contano di recuperarla la competitività eh? con DAZN?


----------



## jacky (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Resto contrario in senso assoluto, piu che altro verso la modalità di nascita di questa Superlega, ma assolutamente favorevole al cambiamento, perchè per uno come me che non segue solo la propria squadra del cuore il calcio attuale ha raggiunto un livello orrendo e inguardabile 9 partite su 10.
> 
> Penso che inoltre la Superlega sia la conseguenza dell'evoluzione del calcio globale degli ultimi 15 anni, per certi versi inevitabile, e dell'inesorabile scomparse del "tifoso" in favore dell'appassionato di calcio, il quale segue il campione non la squadra, come accade da tanto tempo negli sport americani.



D’accordo per me NON ESISTONO 15 SQUADRE DI DIRITTO.
Ma chi sei per starci sempre?
Le altre boicotteranno o si organizzeranno in modo diverso.
Ripeto: l’alternativa c’è. Giocare una A a 16 alla morte più una UCL rivista.
Oggi invece le piccole hanno paura di retrocedere, le medie vogliono stare tranquille e le big vogliono soldi e partecipazioni europee.
Peccato sia uno sport, e vince chi gioca sul campo SENZA CERTEZZE
È questo che sta facendo implodere il pallone: la mancanza di certezze
Ma avere tutti gli anni un Milan UTD o un Barca Inter farà comunque morire lo stesso il pallone


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La butto li, per dimostrare l' onestà intellettuale di moltissimi.
> 
> Chi ha il diritto di partecipare a questa cerchia chiusa che taglierà fuori di fatto dal calcio che conta tutto il globo tranne 15 squadre?
> 
> ...



La fan base e il fatturato sono i parametri, e chi ha accettato ovviamente..infatti erano state invitate anche PSG, Bayern e BVB..

il concetto è semplice, i club più grandi e con più tifosi

il calcio oggi è globale..magari a noi tifosi "storici" interessa pure un Milan-Verona ma per un cinese tifoso milanista è una partita senza senso..però poi i soldi di quel cinese li vogliamo per fare mercato...e allora dobbiamo dare la stessa importanza a tutti i tifosi e dargli il prodotto migliore per tutti


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> D’accordo per me NON ESISTONO 15 SQUADRE DI DIRITTO.
> Ma chi sei per starci sempre?
> Le altre boicotteranno o si organizzeranno in modo diverso.
> Ripeto: l’alternativa c’è. Giocare una A a 16 alla morte più una UCL rivista.
> ...



Mi sa che te, come me, da ragazzo telefonavi dalle cabine telefoniche... per cui ti capisco.

Ma i giovani non ragionano cosi. Loro non guardano Real-Atalanta nemmeno se li costringi. E' cosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> D’accordo per me NON ESISTONO 15 SQUADRE DI DIRITTO.
> Ma chi sei per starci sempre?
> Le altre boicotteranno o si organizzeranno in modo diverso.
> Ripeto: l’alternativa c’è. Giocare una A a 16 alla morte più una UCL rivista.
> ...



il contrario della verità..nei fatti: chissà come mai a vedere il derby o Milan-Juve ci sono 70mila persone anche se capita 2 volte ogni anno mentre a vedere il Milan contro una neo promossa c'è mezzo stadio vuoto..mah, non siamo stanchi sempre di questi big match? Non è meglio un'inedito Milan-Crotone?


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che te, come me, da ragazzo telefonavi dalle cabine telefoniche... per cui ti capisco.
> 
> Ma i giovani non ragionano cosi. Loro non guardano Real-Atalanta nemmeno se li costringi. E' cosi.



A me pare che certe partite non le guardi più nessuno, ne giovani, ne vecchi ne 30enni come me...infatti gli stadi sono mezzi vuoti già da prima del covid..


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2021)

Perché sono favorevole? Perché per guardare Real Madrid Milan si collegano 150 paesi e chissà quanti milioni di persone, visto che scendono i campo 20 CL. Per guardare Real Atalanta si collegano solo da Bergamo.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me pare che certe partite non le guardi più nessuno, ne giovani, ne vecchi ne 30enni come me...infatti gli stadi sono mezzi vuoti già da prima del covid..



Dipende. Un tempo si diceva che si cambia moglie ma mai squadra del cuore. Io faccio parte di quella generazione per cui guardo tutte le partite del Milan anche quelle piu infime e inguardabili. Guardo il Milan anche quando arriva decimo e perde in casa col Benevento.

Ma questa cultura è finita. Proprio FINITA. Il tifoso inteso in questo modo non esiste piu se non tra quelli della mia generazione.

I ragazzi seguono il campione, vogliono quelli in campo, e se il campione cambia squadra anche loro cambiano squadra.

Niente di nuovo, i tifosi di Lebron tifano lui ovunque giochi. Se cambia franchigia, cambiano anche loro senza problemi. Questo è lo sport globale, una situazione irreversibile.

Chi non capisce la necessità del cambiamento è come quello che comprava il Nokia mentre il resto del mondo comprava l'Iphone 5.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Aprile 2021)

Favorevolissimo.

Io faccio parte della generazione dell'utente lineker10, ma il cambiamento oggi è necessario. Ed inevitabile..


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dipende. Un tempo si diceva che si cambia moglie ma mai squadra del cuore. Io faccio parte di quella generazione per cui guardo tutte le partite del Milan anche quelle piu infime e inguardabili. Guardo il Milan anche quando arriva decimo e perde in casa col Benevento.
> 
> Ma questa cultura è finita. Proprio FINITA. Il tifoso inteso in questo modo non esiste piu se non tra quelli della mia generazione.
> 
> ...



Il problema è che ci siamo noi tifosi storici, che amiamo la maglia..ma siamo una minoranza..la maggior parte sono questi nuovi tifosi che chiedono altro..ma siccome mettono i soldi come noi, alla fine hanno gli stessi diritti di essere ascoltati


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dipende. Un tempo si diceva che si cambia moglie ma mai squadra del cuore. Io faccio parte di quella generazione per cui guardo tutte le partite del Milan anche quelle piu infime e inguardabili. Guardo il Milan anche quando arriva decimo e perde in casa col Benevento.
> 
> Ma questa cultura è finita. Proprio FINITA. Il tifoso inteso in questo modo non esiste piu se non tra quelli della mia generazione.
> 
> ...



Infatti, come ti dicevo ieri, io non è che penso alla lunga sia una strategia sbagliata.

Per le 12/15 società coinvolte sicuramente sarà un bingo.

Ho solo detto che mi fa schifo, cosa ben diversa. Sempre le stesse squadre per l' eternità, con un solo obbiettivo stagionale.

Spettacolino spremi-denaro, va benissimo, pero' a me non piace. Tutto qui.


----------



## MasterGorgo (20 Aprile 2021)

Favorevole. Aspetterei di vedere i particolari (es. rapporto con i cartellini, commissioni, sary cap,ecc.ecc.). Ma viste le nefandezze dell'Uefa.


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ho votato “favorevole”, ma ho sentimenti contrastanti: cambio sfumatura di pensiero ogni 10 minuti. Ti direi: favorevole, ma con più di qualche dubbio.


Anche io sono favorevole con dubbi. 
Penso sia normale perché adesso è ancora tutto un po' fumoso. Se mi concentro su un aspetto penso "FIGATA!", se mi concentro su un altro penso "CHE SCHIFO!".
Le cose che non mi piacciono sono due:
1)In questo momento sarebbe una competizione completamente slegata dal mondo del calcio perché non integrata nel meccanismo già esistente. Per capirci, le squadre che parteciperebbero per merito sono solo teoria: se il Napoli vince lo scudetto, viene ammesso per un anno alla Superleague, cosa fa? Partecipa, si fa squalificare dalla UEFA per cinque anni, fa un anno in Superleague e poi?
Io sono abbastanza sicuro che alla fine le varie competizioni si integreranno, ma al momento è un grosso punto di domanda. 
Anche perché sarebbe indispensabile una riforma dei campionati perché ritengo fondata l'obiezione di chi dice "se una o più tra Milan, Inter e Juventus a dicembre si trovano al terzo posto a -15 dalla prima non hanno interesse a giocare alla morte in campionato". La soluzione potrebbero essere i playoff e i playout con riduzione del numero di squadre. Sarebbe una tripla rivoluzione del calcio europeo e nazionale e, conoscendo i dinosauri che hanno in mano le redini del Calcio europeo e nazionale, troverei sorprendete si realizzasse(anche se lo auspico).
2)Altro aspetto che non mi piace è che un club fondatore possa restare dentro anche facendo 10 anni di sole sconfitte o comunque bazzicando sempre l'ultimo posto. E' un'ipotesi improbabile, ma in questo momento non esiste un meccanismo per evitarlo.

Altre obiezioni(il calcio della gente, il merito ecc) mi sembrano tendenzialmente infondate perché ancorate a una concezione del calcio che non esiste più da decenni. 

In ogni caso, analizzando la questione dal punto di vista complessivo, vedo più luci che ombre. Avrei bisogno di vedere in concreto il funzionamento per poter stabilire se le ombre siano tali da offuscare tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La butto li, per dimostrare l' onestà intellettuale di moltissimi.
> 
> Chi ha il diritto di partecipare a questa cerchia chiusa che taglierà fuori di fatto dal calcio che conta tutto il globo tranne 15 squadre?
> 
> ...



Guarda che non è una dichiarazione di guerra alle piccole ma alla politica del calcio.
Ovviamente tale guerra solo chi ha soldi, passato, solidità può farla.
Non può farla certo il sassuolo.

Prima di criticare formula e regole invece aspettiamo i particolari.


Giorni fa ti feci un esempio : se io e te produciamo in un ipotetico evento sportivo 100 euro ma chi ci gestisce non ci offre più di 10 euro io e te stiamo al gioco o proviamo a staccarci e gestirci da soli?
Occhio poi ai clubs pro-superlega e contro-superlega perchè non è altro che uno spaccato della politica e dell'euro : inglesi che tirano la fila con italiani e spagnoli al seguito, tedeschi pro europa con cani francesi e olandesi fidi e mansueti.
Nulla di nuovo sotto il cielo di europa-europa.


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Aprile 2021)

Naturalmente contrario.
Questi miliardari del mondo del calcio non hanno pensato neanche per un secondo di ridimensionare i costi folli di questo sport, dove uno sbarbatello di vent'anni per due parate pretende 6 milioni di euro e pure un milione di euro al fratello proveniente dall'...Asteras Tripolis. Ripeto, Asteras Tripolis. Non so neanche se è una squadra di calcio o una marca di yogurt. Per lui, un milione di euro ogni anno.

Di fronte a un evento eccezionale (covid) serviva anche per il calcio un adattamento eccezionale. 
E lo stanno facendo, però aumentando le ingiustizie, come mai nella storia di questo sport. Addirittura con 12-15 società autoproclamatosi di sangue blu, concentrando tutti i ricavi dentro questa casta del calcio (a scapito del restante 99% dei club) e ammazzando in buonissima parte i campionati nazionali, che vivono sì del titolo al primo classificato, ma anche degli obiettivi medi, sia in prima fascia (champions league) che in seconda (europa league).

Già con l'attuale formula, molte squadre non hanno più obiettivi a marzo/aprile (la sampdoria, il verona di turno), in quanto salve ma allo stesso tempo lontanissime dal sesto posto.
Con la nuova formula, si aprirebbe una voragine: più della metà dei club a febbraio senza alcun obiettivo ---> serie A trasformata in inutili amichevoli senza senso.

Altra follia-furbata: prendiamo il caso di quei mafiosi di Torino.
"Sono indebitati, vanno salvatih!" Ah sì? Ad Agnelli gliel'ha detto il medico di comprare Penaldo? Cavoli loro!
Hanno strapagato quei cessi inverecondi di Rabiot, Ramses, re Artù...cavoli loro!

"Maledetto Lione, maledetti bambini dell'Ajax, maledetti portoghesi, mi avete fatto perdere un sacco di soldi. Che scocciatura queste squadrette. Perché non facciamo una lega con 15 squadre, bypassando questi maledetti incontri con le squadrette? E' come partire direttamente dalla fase finale. E lo facciamo ogni anno. E senza discussione, senza mediazione. E' così e basta. Geniale!"

Prendiamo l'Inter?
Spendono centinaia di milioni, oltre le loro possibilità, per arrivare allo scudetto. Ok, scelta loro.
Nel prossimo periodo però vediamo come se la caveranno con i conti. E' uno scudetto drogato.
E invece no --> si pigliano lo scudetto e ripianano i conti con questo trucchetto della superlega.


----------



## First93 (20 Aprile 2021)

L'unica cosa che mi fa storcere il naso è il fatto che solo a 5 squadre viene data la possibiità di entrare nell'elitè e in modo temporaneo, con la CL di adesso non esistono squadre che vi partecipano di diritto, e per alcuni team provinciali, anche solo giocare nella stessa competizione delle grandi è una vittoria.

Detto questo, da milanista sono superfavorevole, non scherziamo. Abbiamo la possibilità di entrare tra le big quasi come un miracolo solo per il nostro nome e la nostra storia. L'importante però è prevedere una competizione regolamentata, se non ci sono regole che garantiscano lo spettacolo e la competitività tra le squadre, tutto questo non ha senso, e i più ricchi continueranno sempre a vincere. Credo/spero che verrà fatta una cosa tipo superleghe americane, i club di calcio aderiscono a questo progetto non perchè hanno interesse a vincere (o perlomeno non è il fine primario), ma a fare soldi, e i soldi vengono dalla competizione, se vincono sempre le solite 2-3 lo spettatore alla lunga si stanca.

Se le cose restassero così e questo progetto non prendesse piede, il futuro del Milan quale sarebbe? Giocarsi la qualificazione in campionato, lottare per arrivare alle fasi finali della champions e non vincere una mazza per lustri, perchè la prima volta che arrivi quinto in campionato a causa di scelte sbagliate devi ridimensionarti e ricominciare, e per noi i soldi dello stadio chissà per quanti anni non ci saranno ancora. Il divario che abbiamo con le big attualmente è INCOLMABILE, non siamo altro che una comparsa con un nome importante e una storia gloriosa. Non voglio far passare il messaggio che con la super lega torneremo a spadroneggiare, ma almeno abbiamo la speranza di tornare grandi, che è sempre meglio di essere condannati all'anonimato semi-eterno.

Comunque non è questione di se, è solo questione di quando. I club che hanno aderito, e non solo loro, hanno creato questa competizione per non saltar per aria, questa è la verità. Anni di scelte sbagliate, ingaggi faraonici, commissioni multimilionarie, prodotto scadente come la gran parte dei campionati nazionali, prodotti mediocri (in rapporto al potenziale) come quelli europei, hanno portato i club ad avere una montagna di debiti, e come un pugile traballante il covid ha tirato un montante che rischia di mandarli ko (spero di aver reso l'idea  ). Molto semplicemente questi club hanno deciso di fare di testa loro per salvaguardare i loro interessi, e da quello che dicono aiutare anche le piccole, anche se questa filantropia mi sa un po' di cavolata, ma vabbè. 

Poter vedere quasi tutte le settimane partite di alto livello per me è tanta roba, io ad esempio la champions ai gironi non la guardo quasi mai, chi razzo si guarda le partite del Midtjylland o dello Zenit? O i fantastici preliminari alla quale partecipano squadre di San Marino o Gilbilterra? O la fantastica EL, così interessante che le squadre preferiscono fare turnover li per puntare sul campionato. Mi dispiace per le piccole realtà, vorrei che fosse possibile anche a loro dare il diritto di partecipare alla champions (come ho detto all'inizio), ma sono inutili e non portano soldi, la stragrande maggioranza dei tifosi (e quindi dei cash) proviene dalle squadre che hanno aderito alla SL, più qualcun'altra in giro per l'europa, questa è la verità.

Le altre squadrette del campionato italiano poi mi fanno ridere, da Cairo che si compra i giornali per dire che "il Milan var", Lotito e DeLa che le provano tutte per ottenere dei vantaggi, dal rinvio delle partite, al giocare con giocatori positivi, i Preziosi, Carnevali, Ferrero o Giulini che fanno giochini con le plusvalenze per guadagnare qualche milione, tutti questi soggetti campano solo grazie alle tre squadre più tifate e importanti d'Italia, se queste non ci fossero tutti quei soggetti scomparirebbero nel giro di un nanosecondo. Un Milan, inter e juve rafforzate non può fare altro che portare benefici economici a quelle squadre perchè potrebbero vendere il prodotto ad un prezzo più alto, è ovvio che dal punto di vista sportivo non ci sarebbe più competizione, o meglio la vittoria sarebbe per pochi.

Beh io il mio punto di vista l'ho detto, è un favorevole con l'asterisco, se pensano di fare una superlega senza regole si ritroveranno nel breve punto e a capo, costretti a dover fare una supersuperlega per aumentare ulteriormente i ricavi. Chi è contrario comunque può sempre gustarsi il sabato di serie A, ore 15 Crotone-Udinese e Sampdoria-Verona, ore 18 Sassuolo-Fiorentina e ore 21 Cagliari-Parma, birra fresca, passaggi sbagliati e tanta caffeina per tenersi svegli. Ricordo inoltre che stasera ci sarà un Verona-Fiorentina scoppiettante, chi non vuole perdersi le giocate di Tameze o le sgroppate di Biraghi? Neanche i fantallenatori hanno il coraggio di vedersi queste partite dai...


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Naturalmente contrario.
> Questi miliardari del mondo del calcio non hanno pensato neanche per un secondo di ridimensionare i costi folli di questo sport, dove uno sbarbatello di vent'anni per due parate pretende 6 milioni di euro e pure un milione di euro al fratello proveniente dall'...Asteras Tripolis. Ripeto, Asteras Tripolis. Non so neanche se è una squadra di calcio o una marca di yogurt. Per lui, un milione di euro ogni anno.
> 
> Di fronte a un evento eccezionale (covid) serviva anche per il calcio un adattamento eccezionale.
> ...



Ultimo ma non ultimo, come tifoso del Milan e in generale persona che segue il calcio, mi sento preso in giro dall'assoluta non trasparenza dell'operazione. Non è stato dichiarato "ok, l'anno prossimo ultima edizione della champions, poi superlega". No, a campionato in corso veniamo a sapere che non ci sarà alcun piazzamento champions da inseguire

Mi sembra palese si tratti di una formula per continuare a garantire a pochissimi la vita da miliardario, covid o non covid, optando per un format-show che ha poco a che fare col calcio; pensato mica per noi dinosauri di 30-40-50-60 anni, ma per la nuovissima generazione. Parlo della fascia 12-18 anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2021)

Mi pare che anche dal sondaggio qui emerga che la strada è quella che vuole la gente...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dipende. Un tempo si diceva che si cambia moglie ma mai squadra del cuore. Io faccio parte di quella generazione per cui guardo tutte le partite del Milan anche quelle piu infime e inguardabili. Guardo il Milan anche quando arriva decimo e perde in casa col Benevento.
> 
> *Ma questa cultura è finita. Proprio FINITA. Il tifoso inteso in questo modo non esiste piu se non tra quelli della mia generazione.*
> 
> ...



Come realizzare da una tua riflessione che... sono vecchio.
Ohi ohi ohi.
Di colpo mi è caduto sulle spalle un decennio.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti, come ti dicevo ieri, io non è che penso alla lunga sia una strategia sbagliata.
> 
> *Per le 12/15 società coinvolte sicuramente sarà un bingo.*
> 
> ...



Punto di vista sbagliato secondo me.

La discriminante sarà se la Superlega sarà un bingo per il CONSUMATORE che si troverà a pagare 50 euro al mese per vedere Real-Milan anziché Siviglia-Atalanta.

Tutto il resto andrà di conseguenza, naturale e inevitabile.

Se lo sarà, la Superlega sarà un successo. Altrimenti un fallimento.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2021)

Quanto sta succedendo era inevitabile ragazzi : il calcio sta andando in bancarotta ma avendo le armi per evitarlo non può che procedere in tale direzione.
Ora possiamo solo sperare che siano salvaguardati i campionati nazionali e che le coppe non spariscano.
Secondo me si può trovare un punto d'incontro clamoroso disputando campionato, coppe ed eurolega , con l'ultima manifestazione che sarebbe l'evento business tra i tre.
Le coppe possono essere salvate, basta ridurre il numero delle gare, magari tornando alla vecchia coppa dei campioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come realizzare da una tua riflessione che... sono vecchio.
> Ohi ohi ohi.
> Di colpo mi è caduto sulle spalle un decennio.



Già, io è da ieri che ci rifletto.

Mi hanno illuminato le proteste dei tifosi delle curve e del tifo organizzato, pure addirittura della curva Kop di Liverpool.

Mi sono parsi vecchi, superati, inutili. E mi hanno fatto riflettere sul fatto che sono il residuo di una cultura del passato che si sta lentamente estinguendo.

Niente di drammatico, niente di nuovo, ma mi ha fatto riflettere.


----------



## Isao (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La butto li, per dimostrare l' onestà intellettuale di moltissimi.
> 
> Chi ha il diritto di partecipare a questa cerchia chiusa che taglierà fuori di fatto dal calcio che conta tutto il globo tranne 15 squadre?
> 
> ...



Semplicemente credo ci siano più parametri, tra cui il più importante, da te non citato, ossia il numero di tifosi (sono le squadre più tifate al globo)


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2021)

Una cosa è certa : con questa dichiarazione di guerra divengono indispensabili le modifiche dei campionati e anche delle coppe.
Tutto ciò che da decenni è fermo ora con questo 'scacco' potrebbe verificarsi.
Forse quindi rivaluteremo un giorno quanto stiamo vivendo in prima persona.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Aprile 2021)

Favorevole certamente all'ingresso del Milan per questioni di sviluppo economico, contrario se mi tolgo il piacere della lotta scudetto e i primi 4 posti per l'accesso alla champions. In fondo le bestemmie (per 7 lunghi anni), le batoste, i mille calcoli ,la lotta scudetto, sono le cose che alimentano la nostra passione.
Un club che ha fatto la storia della champions,non può starne fuori.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ci sono stati anni di lotte per dare una fetta dei diritti tv alle piccole
> Come farebbe una Lazio un Napoli un’Atalanta a mantenere un calciatore quando le 15 possono ricoprirlo d’oro e loro no?
> Le società non avrebbero più potere negoziale.



E' chiaro che queste devono pescare fuori dai migliori 400 che giocano nelle big.
Ma già adesso è così.
Poi succede che tu peschi uno che si rivela un top.

a se è davvero un top lo puoi trattenere? sono casi rarissimi.
Il Napoli potrebbe tenere un Messi o un Hazard? no,

Se scopri un Goosens, un Milinkovic e gli fai firmare un quinquennale puoi decidere se tenerlo 5 anni e perderlo o tenerlo 3-4 e cederlo.

Non è molto diverso da adesso.

Il colpo lo fai quando si allineano i pianeti, come accadde al Leicester (che subito dopo lo scudo perse kantè ed altri), come successe al Verona da noi che perse Fanna e Di Gennaro.

E' sempre stato il destino delle squadre non in prima linea, cogliere l'attimo.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In effetti si dovrebbe chiamare SuperCoppa, ma il nome era già preso.
> figuriamoci comunque,
> già uno scenario che lascia tutto come è, semplicemente crea una manifestazione parallela a cui partecipano 20 squadre ha creato il chaos.
> Figuriamoci lo step successivo con l'eliminazione dei campionati nazionali.
> ...



I campionati nazionali sarebbero ridimensionati, nella mia ipotesi, ma di fatto in essi non resterebbero che le realtà di provincia.

Se si vuole che i campionati nazionali abbiano valore e lo aumentino, si mantiene l'attuale sistema e si cerca di migliorare.

Se invece vuoi fare una lega europea degna di tale nome deve essere una lega a tutti gli effetti e a più livelli, premeditata con tanto di promozioni e retrocessioni, includendo TUTTE le principali città del continente e le squadre che han fatto storia e mantenendo salvi alcuni principi che hanno sempre contraddistinto questo sport dalla sua fondazione: vincono i più bravi, non i più ricchi o i più famosi... non fai una "lega" a circuito quasi del tutto chiuso parallela a campionati nazionali che così perdono di ogni significato prima ancora sportivo.

Così com'è è stata concepita per far "banchettare" i colossi e ammazzare non solo i piccoli, ma anche i medi e semi-grandi da un punto di vista primariamente sportivo, e poi economico dato che la forbice non farà che aumentare senza poter essere in alcun modo colmata. 

Essere contenti di questa superlega solo perché ci siamo dentro significa proprio solo guardare al proprio orticello. E' ipocrita colui che prima pontificava circa le insensate sperequazioni del calcio e delle sue regolamentazioni e ora festeggia perché la sua squadra potrà fare il bello e il cattivo tempo a discapito di altre.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Aprile 2021)

Favorevole ma con riserva: non mi affascina l'assenza di retrocessioni e posti Wild card troppo ristretti. Però ascoltando l'intervista di Perez ne capisco anche il perchè...


----------



## jacky (20 Aprile 2021)

Che poi senza capacità gestionali sarà un equilibrio effimero...
Tempo 3 anni e i calciatori passeranno dal guadagnare 10 a 30... e saremo punto e a capo
Un po' come la questione dei debiti sovrani

Tanto vale tagliare subito e non vedere più bamboccioni pagati 150.000€ a partita
Non sono folli le perdete subite dalle società (molto minori di altri settori), sono folli gli stipendi dei calciatori


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> La base di ogni sport é la competizione. Se elimini la competizione, ogni cosa perde di significato. E creare un elite di "migliori" che stanno tra i top club per diritto divino elimina ogni tipo di significato, per quanto mi riguarda. Potrei smettere di seguire il calcio se questa cosa si verificasse, e io con la maglietta del Milan addosso ci sono nato.



Non capisco tutte le affermazioni di "non competitività" nella SuperLega.

Non si devono confondere le partite dei Globetrotter dalla NBA. La stessa cosa del calcio. Come pure mischiare la SL con i campionati, i quali mi sembra potrebbero (lega e avvocati permettendo) continuare allo stesso modo.

La SL sarà un torneo a 2 gironi con le squadre che si scontrano A/R in ogni girone per poi andare ai playoff. Penso che di conpetitività ce ne potrebbe essere pure troppa! Con i playoff garantisci anche sorprese.

Poi se ti spaventa affrontare gli squadroni europei allora è un altro paio di maniche, ma allora perchè cercate ogni anno di tornare in CL? Solo per far comparsa?

Con i soldi della SL si rifà una bella squadra e nel DNA milanista le partite con gli squadroni europei sono sempre state alla pari... potrebbero esser loro poi ad aver paura dei rossoneri!

La serie A non avrebbe senso con 3 squadre colme di campioni? Non ci sarebbe competizione? Perchè, come ha fatto notare ieri Pellegatti, negli ultimi 30 anni quanti scudetti sono stati vinti da squadre diverse da queste 3?

Non si ragiona col cervello sulla SL ma solo coi nervi... per noi milanisti è una manna, ma anche per le altre squadre della serie A quando venderanno i loro talenti non a 30 ma a 80 milioni allora si che rideranno...

Già immagino Commisso che rifà i prezzari: Milenkovic 70/80, Vlahovic 90/100
Cairo penso triplichi direttamente i prezzi che aveva in mente (già triplicati)
Lotirchio gongola pensando che con Milinkovic-Savic potrà pagare la squadra perlomeno per 5 anni.

E andiamo, non fatevi infinocchiare da chi rosica solamente di non esserci!


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa : con questa dichiarazione di guerra divengono indispensabili le modifiche dei campionati e anche delle coppe.
> Tutto ciò che da decenni è fermo ora con questo 'scacco' potrebbe verificarsi.
> Forse quindi rivaluteremo un giorno quanto stiamo vivendo in prima persona.



Questo si sa da un decennio almeno.

Il problema del calcio, è che è come l' economia reale: devi crescere perpetuamente o sei finito ( sistema folle)

Tutti sanno che ci sono troppe squadre, la prima riforma da fare nelle leghe principali era quella.

Eppure, eppure, cozza con il paradigma della crescita perpetua.

Per tenere in piedi il giochino miliardario senza rimetterci, avrebbero dovuto: diminuire le partite > aumentare il costo dei diritti televisivi.

Stiamo tranquilli, che i costi di questa superlega, saranno semplicemente costi in più per noi, andate proprio sicuri su questo.

Forse qualcuno fa a testate con la matematica, ma se il problema del calcio sono i costi, significa che tutto il teatrino è fatto per avere ancora più entrate.

Queste maggiori entrate, non potranno che provenire dal nostro taschino. Ovviamente.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> L’ho letta non puoi pensare di salvare 15 squadre e basta che poi si imborghesiscono.
> La squadra che a settembre perde le prime 3 gare di SL è già fuori da tutto
> Che serie A sarebbe senza più le qualificazioni? Uno schifo
> 5 pass sono troppo pochi e non danno la possibilità al movimento di crescere. Io Napoli che partecipo ala SL prendo 300 milioni il primo anno... e l’anno dopo?



300 il primo, ma non ti riesci a fare una idea di quanto possa movimentare il prodotto SL a livello di diritti TV (4/5 volte la Premier) e sponsor???
Ma siete tutti coi paraocchi?

L'unico appunto serio potrebbe essere quello dei "posti fissi" ma in serie A quanto seriamente credi che le 3 italiane di SL possano retrocedere???

E andiamoooooooo


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Favorevole certamente all'ingresso del Milan per questioni di sviluppo economico, contrario se mi tolgo il piacere della lotta scudetto e i primi 4 posti per l'accesso alla champions. *In fondo le bestemmie (per 7 lunghi anni), le batoste, i mille calcoli ,la lotta scudetto, sono le cose che alimentano la nostra passione.*
> Un club che ha fatto la storia della champions,non può starne fuori.



Già.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Per come è stato concepito e strutturato, sono contro.
> 
> Superlega (superleghe) europea dovrebbe significare campionati di 18 squadre che giocano le une contro le altre andata e ritorno, con playoff finali e anche retrocessioni in serie europee minori.
> Dovrebbe significare il totale reset dei campionati nazionali, che andrebbero a escludere le squadre di superlega, e che diverrebbero più solo una sorta di lega di formazione, sviluppo.
> Dovrebbe significare l'ammissione alle superleghe delle squadre di città come Roma, Napoli, Siviglia, Lisbona, Amsterdam, Glasgow. E tutte le altre principali città europee (con squadre di minor appeal), nessuna esclusa, nelle leghe di seconda e terza serie. Dalla terza o quarta serie in giù puoi bloccare le retrocessioni.



E perchè?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Aprile 2021)

Contrarissimo. Sono un purista del calcio e vorrei in generale che si tornasse al fatto che i calciatori guadagnino uno stipendio normale, invece è sempre peggio. Ora, addirittura, un campionato dove partecipa di diritto chi comanda la competizione stessa. 

Ma dove andremo a finire? Io sono per la meritocrazia e questa robaccia è uno sputo in faccia a tutto al valore e al merito.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Punto di vista sbagliato secondo me.
> 
> La discriminante sarà se la Superlega sarà un bingo per il CONSUMATORE che si troverà a pagare 50 euro al mese per vedere Real-Milan anziché Siviglia-Atalanta.
> 
> ...



Il consumatore si ritroverà a pagare 50 euro al mese per vedere Real - Milan.

Il consumatore si ritroverà a pagare 50 euro al mese anche per vedere Benevento - Milan però 

Mi dicevi ieri che il campionato conta comunque no? Ecco, paga!


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ci sono stati anni di lotte per dare una fetta dei diritti tv alle piccole
> Come farebbe una Lazio un Napoli un’Atalanta a mantenere un calciatore quando le 15 possono ricoprirlo d’oro e loro no?
> Le società non avrebbero più potere negoziale.



Zitto, non farti sentire dai Cairo, Commisso, Lotirchio ecc. 
Per loro questo sarebbe una manna, non cercano altro che di poter vendere profumatamente i loro migliori calciatori.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2021)

Contrario a questa pagliacciata.
E dopo aver sentito Perez,ancora più contrario.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Aprile 2021)

C'è da dire che un abbonamento per la superlega lo sottoscriverei VOLENTIERISSIMO. Partitoni tutte le settimane...stupendo. Davvero potenzialmente potrei essere in imbarazzo non sapendo che partita guardare una stessa sera. Penso sia questo lo scopo della nuova competizione, creare questo appeal (tralasciando il discorso economico). Certo, la formula per me va un attimo rivista per poter essere un pelo più inclusiva.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La butto li, per dimostrare l' onestà intellettuale di moltissimi.
> 
> Chi ha il diritto di partecipare a questa cerchia chiusa che taglierà fuori di fatto dal calcio che conta tutto il globo tranne 15 squadre?
> 
> ...



Immagino che a te abbia fatto schifo che il Milan sia stato preso (a 2 passi dal tribunale) da Silvio Berlusconi, giusto?

Allora perchè sei rimasto tifoso milanista?

Non parlare di onestà/disonestà intellettuale, la democrazia dello sport esiste solo nello sport amatoriale individuale, e neppure oltre il 60/70% visto che chi ha i soldi può allenarsi meglio con i preparatori migliore ed alcuni anche usando aiutini?

Ma che sei De Cubetin? Lo sport da quando è nato il professionismo o poco dopo, diciamo dal 1920/1930 è solo stato veicolato dai soldi e dalla passione di chi li aveva, lo step successivo (visto la crescita degli esborsi) è stato quello dei diritti TV e sponsor, e ora quello delle "Aziende" e non solo nel calcio...

Ripeto la citazione di un film "Questo è il futuro del calcio bellezza... e non puoi farci nulla!" se poi non ti piace l'evoluzione ci sono tanti altri sport ancora indietro in questa filiera, tipo l'atletica, puoi seguire quelli.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E perchè?



Il forum e questo stesso post è talmente pieno zeppo di risposte a quest'insulsa domanda che ritengo non necessario ribadire. 
Se invece vuoi un confronto più nello specifico, attendo argomentazioni specifiche.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il consumatore si ritroverà a pagare 50 euro al mese per vedere Real - Milan.
> 
> Il consumatore si ritroverà a pagare 50 euro al mese anche per vedere Benevento - Milan però
> 
> Mi dicevi ieri che il campionato conta comunque no? Ecco, paga!



Oggi è come dici tu. Che il Milan giochi partite inguardabili o big match quello che paghi è sempre lo stesso.

Tu paghi e poi ti attacchi.

La Superlega invece è un'offerta diversa: tu paghi e vedi SEMPRE ogni anni Real-Milan.

Non solo, non devi gustarti per forza il duello Lapadula-Romagnoli, ma per dire il duello che vedrai potrà essere Haaland-Koulibaly perchè è inevitabile che la pioggia di milioni in arrivo attirerà i campioni in tutte le 12 fondatrici, che è chiaramente l'interesse di tutti. E' questo il senso.

La superlega è creata con l'intento di creare un prodotto superiore per qualità, spettacolo, COMPETIZIONE e appeal per tutti, appassionati e di riflesso sponsor.

Poi ripeto che sono curioso di vedere tutto tradotto in pratica, che è un altro paio di maniche. Ma sono altrettanto sicuro che i 50 euro per l'abbonamento alla Superleague saranno ben spesi, molto meglio che la medesima cifra per la Champions di oggi.

Il campionato è un discorso diverso. Non lo guarda nessuno oggi e non lo guarderà nessuno domani per la semplice ragione che partite come Milan-Benevento sono orrende, inguardabili, e fanno schifo a chiunque non sia un tifoso che guarda tutte le partite a prescindere (come me). La maggior parte dei tifosi, non siamo ipocriti, guarda giusto il risultato di una partita del genere, col cavolo che paga e si fa torturare per 90 minuti...

PS: per la cronaca ho votato contrario comunque, sebbene capisca che stia succedendo semplicemente quello che è inevitabile succeda.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> I campionati nazionali sarebbero ridimensionati, nella mia ipotesi, ma di fatto in essi non resterebbero che le realtà di provincia.
> 
> Se si vuole che i campionati nazionali abbiano valore e lo aumentino, si mantiene l'attuale sistema e si cerca di migliorare.
> 
> ...



Servirebbe un cambio di visione drastico, che nessuno è disposto a fare.

La soluzione migliore di tutte era costituire una "lega Europea" che in quanto tale (non federazione quindi, ma lega a fianco o fuori dalla federazione, come la Superleague adesso) obbligasse gli aderenti a sottoscrivere un contratto che obbligasse a condividere e a rispettare le regole del contratto (solo così la lega può obbligare le società a rispettarlo citandole in tribunale, altrimenti hai l'effetto del City che impugna i regolamenti UEFA sulla base del diritto civile).

Alla base di questa lega doveva esserci un salary cap basso (tipo 100-150 milioni l'anno per cartellini e ingaggi) in modo da permettere a quasi tutte le squadre della lega di competere vicino al limite del CAP. Le squadre che fatturavano 700 milioni avrebbero dovuto far utili o devolvere in beneficenza, offrire i biglietti gratuiti ai tifosi...

La questione della "libertà di impresa" lascia un pò il tempo che trova, in quanto l'aumento dei ricavi finisce al 90% in mano a giocatori e procuratori e non per "sviluppare il business", usati come clava per scavare vantaggi competitivi.

Il contro è che se sbagli acquisti sei nella melma per anni, che i tifosi del real o del PSG avrebbero visto pochi successi in quanto le realtà periferiche con meno pressioni, meno lustrini e pari budget avrebbero vinto più facilmente.

Fatto questo il formato delle competizioni poteva essere il più vario, tanto competizione ci sarebbe comunque stata.

Ma sarebbe stata realizzabile? 
Le federazioni non si sarebbero opposte fermamente?
Quanto ci sarebbe voluto prima che nascesse un altra lega che portando il CAP a 300 milioni attirasse tutti i top?
E a quando la lega da 700?

Alla fine sempre qui si sarebbe finiti.


Il calcio "di una volta" aveva ragione di esitere quando una guadagnava 10 e l'altra 7.
Nel mondo dei ricavi da social e marketing quando una guadagna 700 e l'altra 50 non può esserci formula che garantisca competizione.
E provocare voragini di bilancio con una Pandemia ottiene il solo effetto chi può guadagnare di più tappando queste voragini lo faccia.


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quanto sta succedendo era inevitabile ragazzi : il calcio sta andando in bancarotta ma avendo le armi per evitarlo non può che procedere in tale direzione.
> Ora possiamo solo sperare che siano *salvaguardati i campionati nazionali *e che le coppe non spariscano.
> Secondo me si può trovare un punto d'incontro clamoroso disputando campionato, coppe ed eurolega , con l'ultima manifestazione che sarebbe l'evento business tra i tre.


Questo è un punto importante. Io ero assolutamente contrario quando si parlava di sostituire i campionati nazionali. L'integrazione della nuova competizione nel sistema attuale, invece, mi sembra interessante(con i dubbi che ho illustrato prima).
Chi parla di "calcio della gggente", forse, non è al corrente che in passato, per esempio, il calcio in tv NON esisteva. Un tifoso del Milan che viveva lontano da Milano, o addirittura fuori dalla Lombardia, o aveva la possibilità economica di pagarsi viaggio+eventualmente vitto e alloggio+biglietto e di prendersi almeno un giorno di ferie, o non poteva MAI guardarsi la propria squadra. Alla faccia della vicinanza "al popolo".
Chi parla di "calcio della gggente" ignora gli scioperi degli operai della FIAT quando Agnelli licenziava e nello stesso tempo riconosceva stipendi folli al calciatore di turno.
Chi parla del "calcio della gggente" ignora(finge di ignorare) quello schifo che hanno fatto con il campionato spezzatino. Vent'anni fa io mi facevo l'abbonamento a San Siro e sapevo che la domenica pomeriggio ci sarebbe stata la partita, nella peggiore delle ipotesi domenica alle 20:30 o il sabato sera. Ora faccio l'abbonamento senza sapere se potrò o meno andare allo Stadio. Risultato: stadi mezzi vuoti e prezzi alle stelle. Perché? Per soldi. E la gggente?


----------



## darden (20 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Contrarissimo. Sono un purista del calcio e vorrei in generale che si tornasse al fatto che i calciatori guadagnino uno stipendio normale, invece è sempre peggio. Ora, addirittura, un campionato dove partecipa di diritto chi comanda la competizione stessa.
> 
> Ma dove andremo a finire? Io sono per la meritocrazia e questa robaccia è uno sputo in faccia a tutto al valore e al merito.




Purtroppo però quello che descrivi non è il calcio di oggi e neanche degli ultimi 15-20 anni e la meritocrazia è un qualcosa che non esiste.

Il mondo è cambiato e di conseguenza il mondo del calcio anche. E nel futuro cambierà ancora di più.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Mega contrario a livelli di abbandonare per sempre questo hobby.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Contrarissimo. Sono un purista del calcio e vorrei in generale che si tornasse al fatto che i calciatori guadagnino uno stipendio normale, invece è sempre peggio. Ora, addirittura, un campionato dove partecipa di diritto chi comanda la competizione stessa.
> 
> Ma dove andremo a finire? Io sono per la meritocrazia e questa robaccia è uno sputo in faccia a tutto al valore e al merito.



AL riguardo è stato abbastanza illuminante l'intervento di Flavio Tranquillo a Sky Sport.
Meritocrazia è il termine sbagliato, diciamo più "inclusività".

Meritocrazia è un panorama dove i migliori competono e i più deboli stanno fuori.
Quindi niente Ludogorets, ma dentro l'Everton, niente Cluji, dentro la Roma, niente Spartak Mosca, dentro il Milan.
Insomma, la visione ecumenica dove solo per aver vinto un campionato nella zona di inc.landia hai diritto a partecipare alla giostra, mentre la società X che ha una squadra molto più forte della tua sta fuori perchè per accedere deve bttere real o UTD o Juventus non è meritocrazia.

La lega "chiusa" è un sistema forse più "meritocratico" dell'attuale.
I fondatori, in linea di massima sono stati scelti tra e squadre che grazie alla loro storia e anche ai loro successi (chi più e chi meno) è stata capace di costruirsi una fan base mondiale superiore alle altre. Se vogliamo è un "merito secolare".
i 5 spot ad assegnazione sono destinati a quelle squadre che invece, in modo "assoluto" e non geograficentrico, dimostrano di "meritare" il massimo palcoscenico.

Merito "storico" + merito "tecnico".

E' un sistema meritocratico molto di più di Ludogorets dentro e Manchester UTD fuori.

poi se si tratta di avere nostalgia di quando si era giovani e tutto sembrava migliore e più carico di prospettive.... alzo le mani.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> I campionati nazionali sarebbero ridimensionati, nella mia ipotesi, ma di fatto in essi non resterebbero che le realtà di provincia.
> 
> Se si vuole che i campionati nazionali abbiano valore e lo aumentino, si mantiene l'attuale sistema e si cerca di migliorare.
> 
> ...



Capisco il tuo ragionamento ma cozza con l'obiettivo della Superlega: giocare meno partite ma tutte big match, tra i migliori giocatori del mondo.

Se allarghi il numero delle partecipanti, che poi è il problema intrinseco della Champions, ottieni l'effetto opposto.

Chiudere la cerchia di top club piu ricchi e potenti, permettere di avere piani di sviluppo certi, di conseguenza ritorni di investimento sicuri, cioè non legati al raggiungimento del quarto posto o meno (già in Italia, ma in Premier ragazzi per arrivare quarto devi investire centinaia di milioni e spesso non ci riesci, vedi United o Everton o addirittura Liverpool quest'anno), infine di pagare i giocatori migliori del mondo e offrire il miglior spettacolo possibile.

Questo, che inorridisce anche me essendo vecchia generazione fondamentalmente, lo si puo ottenere solo col numero chiuso, la selezione e la continuità delle partecipanti.


----------



## Isao (20 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Immagino che a te abbia fatto schifo che il Milan sia stato preso (a 2 passi dal tribunale) da Silvio Berlusconi, giusto?
> 
> Allora perchè sei rimasto tifoso milanista?
> 
> ...



Nessuno risponde a questa domanda. Sono tutti diventati puristi ma quando Berlusconi ha messo una marea di soldi o quando ci doveva comprare lo stato cinese non ho mai sentito ********* sulla meritocrazia


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti, come ti dicevo ieri, io non è che penso alla lunga sia una strategia sbagliata.
> 
> Per le 12/15 società coinvolte sicuramente sarà un bingo.
> 
> ...



Guarda che queste 12 squadre non intendono mica abbandonare i propri campionati che continueranno come sempre (leghe nazionali e avvocati permettendo)

Se hai speranza di vedere un Milan che arriva ultima esiste appunto l'ipostesi della serie A.

Come se nella tua vita avessi visto sempre un Milan tra la serie A e la serie B, cosa cambia? Non è che nel campionato queste 3 è come se ci fossero di diritto? E' solo una mera fantasticheria di democraticità dello sport, che non esiste dai tempi di De Cubertin!


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oggi è come dici tu. Che il Milan giochi partite inguardabili o big match quello che paghi è sempre lo stesso.
> 
> Tu paghi e poi ti attacchi.
> 
> ...



Ma certo, guarda che io capisco benissimo il tuo punto di vista, e so pure che hai ragione.

Ma tu hai capito cosa intendo, me l' hai già detto.

Il mio dubbio non è che lo spettacolo sarà alto ( certo, se saremo forti abbastanza, altrimenti sarà un supplizio), il mio dubbio è che sommando il tutto sarà meglio del calcio attuale, come divertimento puro per noi tifosi. 

Su questo sono abbastanza certo sarà cosi, ci annoieremo a morte almeno 3/4 volte su 10 anni, trovandoci depressi già a novembre.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> AL riguardo è stato abbastanza illuminante l'intervento di Flavio Tranquillo a Sky Sport.
> Meritocrazia è il termine sbagliato, diciamo più "inclusività".
> 
> Meritocrazia è un panorama dove i migliori competono e i più deboli stanno fuori.
> ...



Sarà anche più meritocratico, ma le belle storielle come quella dell'Aston Villa che vinse la Coppa Campioni nell'82 non le rivedrai più. Per non parlare delle leggende tipo Ajax, perchè i giovani di talento saranno subito fagocitati dai soliti.

Non ci vedo niente di molto costruttivo, se non quello di permettere ai grandi clubs di pagare somme cosmiche ai campioni, dei quali hanno bisogno per sostentarsi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mega contrario a livelli di abbandonare per sempre questo hobby.



per un che esce ne entreranno 10.000 nuovi.

come quelli che erano contrri allo sport "professionistico" perchè solo praticandolo dilettantisticamente lo sport è vero sport.
Come quelli che la NBA non era vero basket perchè solo il basket nel basket di college gli atleti difendono "i colori", "la maglia" e quindi è agonisticamente "puro".

E' una posizione lecita.
Ma adesso la NBA è "IL BASKET" e per me che lo seguo da bambino (ero al Pianella per lo scudetto 1981 contro la Synudine Bologna) è una gioia quasi ogni partita e sicuramente ogni partita di playoff.
le tradizioni spesso è il meglio che si poteva fare un tempo, non sempre la soluzione migliore da un punto di vista generale.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Guarda che queste 12 squadre non intendono mica abbandonare i propri campionati che continueranno come sempre (leghe nazionali e avvocati permettendo)
> 
> Se hai speranza di vedere un Milan che arriva ultima esiste appunto l'ipostesi della serie A.
> 
> Come se nella tua vita avessi visto sempre un Milan tra la serie A e la serie B, cosa cambia? Non è che nel campionato queste 3 è come se ci fossero di diritto? E' solo una mera fantasticheria di democraticità dello sport, che non esiste dai tempi di De Cubertin!



Ma chissenefrega del campionato.

Il campionato è importante perchè ti porta a partecipare alla CL l' anno seguente, è ormai un dato di fatto.

Se nella rincorsa alla qualificazione poi vinci anche lo scudetto, fantastico!

Ma cosi, appena ti trovi a 10 punti dalla vetta, puoi già tirare i remi in barca, la tua stagione è ufficiamente finite, perchè tanto non serve a nulla puntare ad arrivare nelle prime posizioni, diventa *totalmente ininfluente* arrivare secondi o decimi.


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2021)

avrei preferito una nuova champions, ma leggendo le idee da anni di UEFA e non solo si capisce che non ne hanno alcuna volontà (no comment sulla conference league) pensando solo al bacino elettorale.
così come non si riesce a modificare i campionati nazionali.

non mi sorprende che alla fine abbiano usato il covid come grimaldello per uscire da questo vicolo cieco.

vediamo quando e come si sviluppa.
ora siamo bombardati da informazioni contrastanti e non è facile valutare.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sarà anche più meritocratico, ma le belle storielle come quella dell'Aston Villa che vinse la Coppa Campioni nell'82 non le rivedrai più. Per non parlare delle leggende tipo Ajax, perchè i giovani di talento saranno subito fagocitati dai soliti.
> 
> Non ci vedo niente di molto costruttivo, se non quello di permettere ai grandi clubs di pagare somme cosmiche ai campioni, dei quali hanno bisogno per sostentarsi.



Rispetto il tuo punto di vista e istintivamente lo capisco, forse perche sono vecchio come te...

Ma ti chiedo: oggi quelle storielle le vedresti? Nel calcio REALE di oggi?

Le storielle che vedi oggi, al massimo, sono la Red Bull o il principe del Qatar che prendono un club qualsiasi e lo portano al vertice spendendo centinaia e centinaia di milioni.

Il tempo delle favole è finito da un pezzo e non torneremo in alcun modo indietro. Si tratta di capire che bivio sia meglio prendere, ma questa storia della meritocrazia è un insulto all'intelligenza della gente, come se nel concreto oggi il tifoso dell'Almeria potesse davvero sognare di vincere la Champions cosi come è...

La meritocrazia non esiste e mi disgustano tutti questi opinionisti ex calciatori e addirittura politici che anche solo la pronunciano a sproposito.

Per non parlare di Spirito Sportivo (manco fosse Santo): è molto piu "sportivo" un Real-Liverpool, partita giocata ad armi pari alla morte per vedere chi è il piu forte, di un Real-Almeria dove i giocatori dell'Almeria guadagnano quanto il magazziniere del Real e i blancos fanno giocare i bambini delle medie che tanto vincono lo stesso 5-0.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sarà anche più meritocratico, ma le belle storielle come quella dell'Aston Villa che vinse la Coppa Campioni nell'82 non le rivedrai più. Per non parlare delle leggende tipo Ajax, perchè i giovani di talento saranno subito fagocitati dai soliti.
> 
> Non ci vedo niente di molto costruttivo, se non quello di permettere ai grandi clubs di pagare somme cosmiche ai campioni, dei quali hanno bisogno per sostentarsi.



Si e no.
Le storie tipo Villans e anche Samp, nascono: 
1) in un contesto in cui la differenza economica tra le partecipanti era marginale.
2) in un contesto in cui gli stranieri erano contingentati e se il fenomeno nasceva in olanda, una squadra olandese vinceva
3) in un contesto in cui l'eliminazione diretta al primo turno poteva far si che il percorso della big finisse su una zolla, un palo, un fallo di mano.
4) in un contesto in cui giocare all'estero era spesso una "guerra".

Tutti queste condizioni non esistono più. Una favola può sempre accadere, ma serve l'allineamento dei pianeti, cosa che, le statistiche dimostrano ormai succede già più raramente di una vincita alla lotteria. Negli ultimi 10 anni dei 50 trofei costituiti da 4 campionati principali e dalla champions, solo una volta ha vinto uan squadra non invitata dalle fondatrici della SL (Premier Leicester 2016).
Pensare che sia allineino per fargli vincere una CL... dubito.

Ma è possibile dirai....
Anche con la nuova formula, Se fai bene nel contesto UEFA, ti qualifiche tra le 5 wild card, inserisci qualche prestito giusto.....
Forse è più possibile in questo caso che si allineino i pianeti che prima. Perchè la wild card viene con un contesto tecnico messo a punto e rodato al quale con l'extra budget può aggiungere i 2-3 pezzi che lo perfezionano, mentre le fondatrici si troveranno ingessate dai contratti già sottoscritti.

Anche in campionato, basterebbe inserire i playoff e vedrai che qualche allineamento dei pianeti accadrà.

E' lo status quo che congela tutto, non la Superlega


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega del campionato.
> 
> Il campionato è importante perchè ti porta a partecipare alla CL l' anno seguente, è ormai un dato di fatto.
> 
> ...



ripeto, soluzione semplice e immediata.
Playoff.
Anche perchè in eliminazione diretta l'esito è più incerto.

Il giocare per qualificarsi e non per ottenere il miglior risultato possibile nella competizione per me è un cancro da estirpare.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il forum e questo stesso post è talmente pieno zeppo di risposte a quest'insulsa domanda che ritengo non necessario ribadire.
> Se invece vuoi un confronto più nello specifico, attendo argomentazioni specifiche.



Il perchè al tuo post era palese...

Perchè fare come vorresti tu, ovvero un campionato europeo di squadre? Questa SL è nata come antagonista della CL non dei campionati. Quindi non esiste fare paragoni del genere.


----------



## unbreakable (20 Aprile 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ne stiamo già parlando, volevo vedere numericamente che ne pensa il forum.
> 
> Edit Ho sbagliato a votare hahahahaha sarà meglio andare a letto



favorevole principalmente per due motivi:
- le condizioni economiche
- io tifo milan giocasse pure nei dilettanti lo seguirei in ogni competizione


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> ripeto, soluzione semplice e immediata.
> Playoff.
> Anche perchè in eliminazione diretta l'esito è più incerto.
> 
> Il giocare per qualificarsi e non per ottenere il miglior risultato possibile nella competizione per me è un cancro da estirpare.



Ma si, perchè tu guardi allo "spettacolo"

Per me è assurdo sportivamente parlando, che una squadra che magari arriva prima con 90 punti, debba veder vincere lo scudetto a quella magari arrivata quarta a 20 punti di distacco, solo perchè gli è girata storta una partita.

Allora facessero la Serie A ad eliminazione diretta, che senso ha far correre i giocatori per 38 partite se tanto poi non è la prima in classifica a vincere?


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> ripeto, soluzione semplice e immediata.
> Playoff.
> Anche perchè in eliminazione diretta l'esito è più incerto.
> 
> Il giocare per qualificarsi e non per ottenere il miglior risultato possibile nella competizione per me è un cancro da estirpare.



*Il giocare per qualificarsi e non per ottenere il miglior risultato possibile*

Giocare per arrivare quarto ed accedere ai playoff è proprio quello che vuoi estirpare.


----------



## Isao (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si, perchè tu guardi allo "spettacolo"
> 
> Per me è assurdo sportivamente parlando, che una squadra che magari arriva prima con 90 punti, debba veder vincere lo scudetto a quella magari arrivata quarta a 20 punti di distacco, solo perchè gli è girata storta una partita.
> 
> Allora facessero la Serie A ad eliminazione diretta, che senso ha far correre i giocatori per 38 partite se tanto poi non è la prima in classifica a vincere?



Invece va bene che il Milan vinca la champions dai preliminari? Non è sportivamente giusto per le squadre che si erano qualificate a pieno titolo. Oppure è giusto vincere un torneo se ai gironi sei arrivato secondo? Ragazzi con sto "sportivamente" vi state mettendo in un tunnel inutile


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Il giocare per qualificarsi e non per ottenere il miglior risultato possibile*
> 
> Giocare per arrivare quarto ed accedere ai playoff è proprio quello che vuoi estirpare.



No, perchè arrivando quarto e qualificandoti ai playoff sei in piena corsa per vincere la competizione.
Stai giocando per vincere oggi, non per giocare (senza vincere) domani.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Rispetto il tuo punto di vista e istintivamente lo capisco, forse perche sono vecchio come te...
> 
> Ma ti chiedo: oggi quelle storielle le vedresti? Nel calcio REALE di oggi?
> 
> ...





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si e no.
> Le storie tipo Villans e anche Samp, nascono:
> 1) in un contesto in cui la differenza economica tra le partecipanti era marginale.
> 2) in un contesto in cui gli stranieri erano contingentati e se il fenomeno nasceva in olanda, una squadra olandese vinceva
> ...



Pure io rispetto le opinioni e le capisco, ci mancherebbe.

Ma a me non piace questa cosa. Come ho scritto anche nell'altro thread, è un meccanismo che sta snaturando. E non perché adesso vada bene.

Questi mega presidenti come Perez che guardano solo agli introiti non mi piacciono. Adducendo addirittura che si sentono dei poveracci e battono i piedi se non possono comprare Mbappè e Haaland tutto insieme.

La spirale è cominciata proprio per colpa loro negli anni '70/'80, quando i mafiosi del Barcellona cominciarono ad acquistare a prezzi da capogiro campioni come Cruijff. E' un sistema che hanno messo in piedi loro. Prima anche clubs come il Milan potevano essere detenuti da persone come Rizzoli, adesso non basta uno sceicco. Stanno usando questa pandemia per lamentarsi di un sistema che hanno creato loro. Anche noi ne abbiammo fatto parte con Berlusconi, certo, ma non a quei livelli.

Taglino gli stipendi e mettano limitazioni a tutti. Ma è mai possibile che io mi devo spaccare la schiena lavorando per la sicurezza delle persone ad un tozzo di pane e poi vedo gente come Leao ciondolare in campo ed essere valutato 40M? Oppure il turco che vuole 5M di stipendio? Ma che roba è? Se uno eccelle in uno sport che genera soldi, ok, ma diamoci una regolata.

Il fatto è che questi presidenti sono disposti a tutto per accaparrarsi i campioni, mica rinunciano alla sobrietà. La Ferrari costa? Ma io la voglio uguale, eh, i soldi qualcuno li deve cacciare.

Gli strumenti mediatici per rendere questo sport (?) appetibile ci sono, semmai va riportata la gente allo stadio.

Il punto è: è una evoluzione del calcio naturale e non stoppabile? Era già scritto che doveva finire così?

Allora va bene. Come la F1. Ok, a chi piace se la tenga, io camperò lo stesso. Sarò retrogrado, ma certe emozioni mi sembra che spariscano e diventino sempre più plastificate.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Servirebbe un cambio di visione drastico, che nessuno è disposto a fare.
> 
> La soluzione migliore di tutte era costituire una "lega Europea" che in quanto tale (non federazione quindi, ma lega a fianco o fuori dalla federazione, come la Superleague adesso) obbligasse gli aderenti a sottoscrivere un contratto che obbligasse a condividere e a rispettare le regole del contratto (solo così la lega può obbligare le società a rispettarlo citandole in tribunale, altrimenti hai l'effetto del City che impugna i regolamenti UEFA sulla base del diritto civile).
> 
> ...



Il concetto di tetto ingaggi è interessante e a mio avviso andrebbe introdotto in ogni competizione, modulato a fasce - a seconda dei ricavi -, reimpostate stagione per stagione, quindi non bloccato; e non tanto per una questione di livellamento, quanto più per impedire che qualcuno “giochi” sporco oltre le proprie possibilità con le nefaste conseguenze a cui sono andati incontro quasi tutti i club, importanti e non. 

E’ chiaro che nel mondo moderno i grandi club fattureranno sempre di più e le piccole sempre meno per una mera questione di “seguito”, ma fra i due estremi esistono delle realtà anche piuttosto importanti (a livello calcistico e non, con un grande potenziale di crescita) a cui questa Superlega impedirà di competere in ogni senso, sia perché non potranno accedere annualmente ai premi della competizione previo invito, sia soprattutto perché non esiste un sistema sportivamente meritocratico attraverso cui accedervi. Giocheranno campionati nei quali si contenderanno dal terzo posto in giù e competizioni europee sempre più povere non solo da un punto di vista economico. E’ uno scialacquio di potenziale devastante. Questo per me è inconcepibile e da qui nasce la mia critica sulla forma.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si, perchè tu guardi allo "spettacolo"
> 
> Per me è assurdo sportivamente parlando, che una squadra che magari arriva prima con 90 punti, debba veder vincere lo scudetto a quella magari arrivata quarta a 20 punti di distacco, solo perchè gli è girata storta una partita.
> 
> Allora facessero la Serie A ad eliminazione diretta, che senso ha far correre i giocatori per 38 partite se tanto poi non è la prima in classifica a vincere?



In quasi tutti gli sport del mondo è così.
Non serve arrivare 20 punti avanti in Regular Season serve vincere l'ultima partita.
Come dire che uno che vince 9 gare su 10 dei meeting di atletica non è giusto che non sia campione olimpico perchè non vince al finale.
Il fatto che il percorso per vincere sia quello del girone all'italiana non è scritto da nessuna parte.
Allora non era giusto che il Liverpool vincesse la Champions dopo che per qualificarsi era arrivato on campionato dietro a Chelsea e City.

Non esiste un percorso "eticamente giusto" per vincere e uno "eticamente sbagliato".
L0importante è definire le regole e chi vince rispettando quelle regole è il giusto vincitore.

Considerare il rendere la competizione più incerta, un delitto al "giusto vincitore" è sbagliato.


----------



## Konrad (20 Aprile 2021)

FAVOREVOLE

E' la naturale evoluzione della Champions League che la UEFA non ha mai avuto il coraggio di mettere in piedi. Il sistema calcio, piaccia o non piaccia, si fonda sui grandi club. Ho smesso da anni di avere una visione romantica del calcio. Piuttosto di Milan-Crotone o Milan-Sparta Praga preferisco vedermi Milan-Real Madrid ogni anno e anche se si perde.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Il perchè al tuo post era palese...
> 
> Perchè fare come vorresti tu, ovvero un campionato europeo di squadre? Questa SL è nata come antagonista della CL non dei campionati. Quindi non esiste fare paragoni del genere.



Peccato che la superlega non c'entri assolutamente nulla con la Champions, sportivamente parlando. L'antagonismo fra le due è strettamente economico. Nel senso che "io che faccio parte delle 12 preferisco andare in Superlega perché guadagno un botto di soldi in più". Finisce lì. 

La Champions premia i piazzamenti dei campionati nazionali, la superlega cosa premia? Lo status quo. Perché c'è il Manchester City, il Tottenham e il Chelsea e non c'è il Benfica, l'Ajax o il Bayern Monaco? 
Perché non c'è il Siviglia? 

La superlega è una competizione nata male. Se si vuole costruire un prodotto moderno lo si faccia per bene, questo così com'è è solo un mezzuccio per arraffare l'arraffabile, senza per altro risolvere i veri problemi del nostro calcio, perchè non li risolve, anzi probabilmente li amplificherà.


----------



## nybreath (20 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il concetto di tetto ingaggi è interessante e a mio avviso andrebbe introdotto in ogni competizione, modulato a fasce - a seconda dei ricavi -, reimpostate stagione per stagione, quindi non bloccato; e non tanto per una questione di livellamento, quanto più per impedire che qualcuno “giochi” sporco oltre le proprie possibilità con le nefaste conseguenze a cui sono andati incontro quasi tutti i club, importanti e non.



Si ma il concetto di tetto ingaggi é un bel concetto in teoria, ma poi praticamente sarebbe molto difficile. Chi lo decide il tetto ingaggi? In rapporto? E chi decide che rapporto e in rapporto a che? Ci sarebbero sicuramente persone che lo ritengono alto altri basso, il concetto di tetto ingaggi se uno ci pensa é un'idea che non puo funzionare, perché se é deciso da chi ha interesse sull argomento, é ovvio non sará deciso che per interesse loro. 

Per me il problema di fondo é che le persone contrarie alla super lega non mi sanno spiegare poi perché sono favorevoli a UEFA e FIFA che fanno qualsiasi cosa anche loro per il soldo.

Chi parla di calcio di ricchi e calcio di poveri é fuori dalla realtá, il sistema di ora di UEFA e FIFA, é giá calcio di ricchi, l'unica differenza sarebbe chi decide le regole, e a sto punto preferisco che sono i club a deciderle, invece che che le due societá piu corrotte del globo. Per me la rivoluzione é necessaria, sottostare a chi crea sistemi di controllo quali il FFP, é insanitá. Stare a sentire chi organizza un mondiale in un posto con 50 gradi di temperatura e pensare che lo fa per lo sport, mentre invece la super lega é per i soldi...ma di che stiamo parlando...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente favorevole perchè il calcio era morto e sepolto.
> 
> Avrei anche una mia personale idea :
> -salvaguardia dei campionati nazionali;
> ...



16 massimo.

la qualità vien fuori con l'inverso delle partite sia per quanto riguarda i giocatori che per quanto riguarda i ritmi. 

18-23 partite di superlega
30 + 3-5 di playoff

anche troppe. tira via la coppa italia e riduci al minimo le nazionali.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Peccato che la superlega non c'entri assolutamente nulla con la Champions, sportivamente parlando. L'antagonismo fra le due è strettamente economico. Nel senso che "io che faccio parte delle 12 preferisco andare in Superlega perché guadagno un botto di soldi in più". Finisce lì.
> 
> La Champions premia i piazzamenti dei campionati nazionali, la superlega cosa premia? Lo status quo. Perché c'è il Manchester City, il Tottenham e il Chelsea e non c'è il Benfica, l'Ajax o il Bayern Monaco?
> Perché non c'è il Siviglia?
> ...



premia il fatto che per vincerla devi superare 23 ostacoli ognuno dei quali costituito da una delle più forti squadre del mondo.
Chi vincerà la SL sarà un Dio tra gli Dei.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo ragionamento ma cozza con l'obiettivo della Superlega: giocare meno partite ma tutte big match, tra i migliori giocatori del mondo.
> 
> Se allarghi il numero delle partecipanti, che poi è il problema intrinseco della Champions, ottieni l'effetto opposto.
> 
> ...



Il sistema a piramide consente comunque ai migliori giocatori di restare in cima, ma da altresì modo a realtà leggermente minori di crescere, migliorare e giocarsela, salvando una delle accezioni più pure di 'sport'. 

Se proprio numero chiuso deve essere, che contempli più città (le città europee più grandi, con le squadre più importanti) in un sistema simile a quello della Nations League, con gironi più ampi da 16 (12?) squadre, retrocessioni e promozioni. Salveresti un potenziale economico e sportivo rilevante che altrimenti andrebbe perso, e non perderesti in spettacolo. 

Il problema delle 12 non è lo spettacolo, è spartire più soldi possibili fra pochi eletti sulla base di non si sa che cosa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Aprile 2021)

Difficile dare una risposta.
Detesto il fatto che si sia arrivati a questo punto, assolutamente, ma quali altre opzioni ci sono oggi? Non lo so, di certo non ho io le competenze, ma non vedo proposte anche da chi le ha....
Quello che è certo è che, una volta che si fa questa cosa, il Milan DEVE farne parte. Per forza.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Aprile 2021)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Si ma il concetto di tetto ingaggi é un bel concetto in teoria, ma poi praticamente sarebbe molto difficile. Chi lo decide il tetto ingaggi? In rapporto? E chi decide che rapporto e in rapporto a che? Ci sarebbero sicuramente persone che lo ritengono alto altri basso, il concetto di tetto ingaggi se uno ci pensa é un'idea che non puo funzionare, perché se é deciso da chi ha interesse sull argomento, é ovvio non sará deciso che per interesse loro.
> 
> Per me il problema di fondo é che le persone contrarie alla super lega non mi sanno spiegare poi perché sono favorevoli a UEFA e FIFA che fanno qualsiasi cosa anche loro per il soldo.
> 
> Chi parla di calcio di ricchi e calcio di poveri é fuori dalla realtá, il sistema di ora di UEFA e FIFA, é giá calcio di ricchi, l'unica differenza sarebbe chi decide le regole, e a sto punto preferisco che sono i club a deciderle, invece che che le due societá piu corrotte del globo. Per me la rivoluzione é necessaria, sottostare a chi crea sistemi di controllo quali il FFP, é insanitá. Stare a sentire chi organizza un mondiale in un posto con 50 gradi di temperatura e pensare che lo fa per lo sport, mentre invece la super lega é per i soldi...ma di che stiamo parlando...



Essere contro QUESTA superlega non significa automaticamente essere contro una rivoluzione dell'attuale sistema. Ma cambiare non significa cambiare in peggio, e per me questo è un cambiamento che (visto non da tifoso col paraocchi, ma da amante di questo sport) porterà dei peggioramenti generali.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> premia il fatto che per vincerla devi superare 23 ostacoli ognuno dei quali costituito da una delle più forti squadre del mondo.
> Chi vincerà la SL sarà un Dio tra gli Dei.



Dio fra i privilegiati in autoproclamazione.


----------



## Milanoide (20 Aprile 2021)

SuperLega = supermonumento alle gestioni dissennate.
E se qualcuno pensa che per noi sia una scorciatoia per tornare grandi in fretta, ci sarà sempre qualche picio che spende più di noi.
Nel momento in cui le due spagnole che hanno drogato il mercato per anni stavano per saltare, la Juve dietro a ruota e l'Inter molto vicina, noi assecondiamo il rovesciamento del tavolo. Mah!


----------



## nybreath (20 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Essere contro QUESTA superlega non significa automaticamente essere contro una rivoluzione dell'attuale sistema. Ma cambiare non significa cambiare in peggio, e per me questo è un cambiamento che (visto non da tifoso col paraocchi, ma da amante di questo sport) porterà dei peggioramenti generali.



Purtroppo quando si fanno le previsioni sul futuro nessuno ha ragione, capisco che alcuni credono che sia peggio e altri che sia meglio, e nessuno dei due schieramenti avra prove tangibili di quanto dice.

Personalmente quando sono in una situazione negativa, preferisco comunque il cambiamento, cioe nel caso concreto, qualsiasi cosa elimini UEFA e FIFA mi trova d'accordo, poi considerando che siamo in mano diretta ai club, tra cui il nostro, credo che le possibilita che ci auto facciamo male saranno molto poche.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già, io è da ieri che ci rifletto.
> 
> Mi hanno illuminato le proteste dei tifosi delle curve e del tifo organizzato, pure addirittura della curva Kop di Liverpool.
> 
> ...



Ci sono tifosi "egoisti" che chiedono e prentendo il calcio che vogliono loro, però il calcio è uno sport, oggi universale..è di tutti, mio come del tifoso asiatico che paga quanto me..

qualche anno fa mi trovavo a Los Angeles e ho visto un ragazzo asiatico con la nostra bella maglia, una maglia orginale aggiungo..

ho pensato che quel ragazzo alla fine era un tifoso a suo modo, aveva speso soldi per il club, magari avrà avuto un'abbonamento pay per vedere le partite..

A questi tifosi non fregherà mai nulla di Milan-bologna perché è un calcio che non conoscono..vogliono un calcio diverso...

Noi sembriamo sempre la solita VECCHIA europa..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Dio fra i privilegiati in autoproclamazione.



Non è che serve il voto popolare per fare di Superman Superman. Lo è de facto.
Ribadisco che la certezza degli introiti, con questi livelli di spesa è una condizione non rinunciabile da queste società.

Per questo hanno aderito quelle della Premier.
La Premier è ricchissima, perchè toccare il giocatttolo?
Perchè per restare al vertice le spese sono altissime e se manchi la qualificazione alla CL è un dramma.
Se fossero 4 a contendersi la torta andrebbe bene, sempre dentro tutte.
Ma essendo almeno 6, come minimo 2 son a tappare buchi ogni anno.
Se vuoi evitarlo devi spendere ancora di più, con ancora più rischi.

Alla lunga anche per loro non è gestibile.
La SL gli da stabilità nei budget.

Servono meccanismi di certezza e stabilizzazione dei budget.
Non si può far dipendere l'equilibrio economico da un palo o da un rigore.

Una soluzione a questo la UEFA non l'ha mai data.
Gli dice semplicemente..... spendete meno.
Peccato che se lo faccio e quello di fianco a me spende al limite io rimango nelle peste perchè arrivo sempre dietro.
Se spendo come lui ma il tiro va palo e fuori, mentre lui palo e dentro sono nelle peste.

La soluzione "sono cavoli tuoi fratello" proposta dalla UEFA non mi sembra adeguata.

Forse un principio più meritocratico dove l'Arsenal faceva la CL e il Ferencvaros l'EL avrebeb aiutatato.

Invece 4 nuove squadre dentro, nessuna inglese, italiana, tedesca o Spagnola.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ne stiamo già parlando, volevo vedere numericamente che ne pensa il forum.
> 
> Edit Ho sbagliato a votare hahahahaha sarà meglio andare a letto



Difficile dare una risposta. Sono verso il Sì perché io penso solo al Milan e questa opportunità potrebbe portare nuovi top player. Sicuramente il prossimo anno finiremo ultimi ma poi potremmo tornare a lottare.. perchè se restiamo cosi non ne usciremo mai continueremo a prendere pipponi assurdi con vari prestiti. Paradossalmente, la SuperLega, per il Milan (se si vuole spendere) è una nanna. 

Non torneremo mai competitivi nello status attuale. Allo stesso tempo vorrei che ci fossero dei parametri in questa Superlega.. tipo stipendi più "Bassi" ecc.

Capisco comunque che tutto va contro l'essenza dello sport. Ma esattamente l'essenza è finita anni fa. 

La via migliore sarebbe la riforma della MAFIFA e UEFA


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> SuperLega = supermonumento alle gestioni dissennate.
> E se qualcuno pensa che per noi sia una scorciatoia per tornare grandi in fretta, ci sarà sempre qualche picio che spende più di noi.
> Nel momento in cui le due spagnole che hanno drogato il mercato per anni stavano per saltare, la Juve dietro a ruota e l'Inter molto vicina, noi assecondiamo il rovesciamento del tavolo. Mah!



Stavano per saltare non a causa di gestione dissennata, ma per il Covid.
Non mi sembra sia giusto.

come dire che il ristoratore che ha investito nel ristorante e poi è arrivato il Covid... gli sta bene, poteva evitare di investirli.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci sono tifosi "egoisti" che chiedono e prentendo il calcio che vogliono loro, però il calcio è uno sport, oggi universale..è di tutti, mio come del tifoso asiatico che paga quanto me..
> 
> qualche anno fa mi trovavo a Los Angeles e ho visto un ragazzo asiatico con la nostra bella maglia, una maglia orginale aggiungo..
> 
> ...



Vero quello che dici, ma permettimi una osservazione, senza criticare.

Codesto tifoso è rimasto affascinato proprio dalla vecchia Europa, metaforicamente parlando. Se tu modifichi una cosa per renderla (secondo le tue intenzioni) più commerciale, più accessibile, più "facile", allora in qualche modo ne cambi il gusto.

Come la Ferrari che si mette a fare i SUV. Come Venezia.

Venezia sarà sempre visitata, perchè non cambia ed è lì, uguale a sè stessa. Se tu porti Venezia nel giardino di casa di tutti, diventerà piano piano una cosa banale.

Va trovato un giusto equilibrio, quello sì, tra caratteristiche intrinseche, immutabili, e nuove richieste di mercato.

Milan-Bologna è necessaria, e fa parte del pacchetto, come la scarpinata è necessaria per arrivare al luogo tanto desiderato.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non è che serve il voto popolare per fare di Superman Superman. Lo è de facto.
> Ribadisco che la certezza degli introiti, con questi livelli di spesa è una condizione non rinunciabile da queste società.
> 
> Per questo hanno aderito quelle della Premier.
> ...



Le 12 in superlega aumenteranno gli introiti così come aumenteranno di pari passo le uscite, perché gli ingaggi dei dipendenti aumenteranno proporzionalmente, e si troveranno nel giro di poco tempo nella medesima situazione: il motivo è presto detto, perché indipendentemente dalla competizione giocata e dal conseguente premio in denaro, fino a che non esisterà un tetto massimo di spesa proporzionale ai ricavi, non se ne uscirà mai. 
Non mi sembra che pre covid la situazione fosse "rosa e fiori". 

La superlega non stabilizza assolutamente nulla, rende solo più ricchi pochissimi club a discapito di altri, e anzi fa una cosa ben peggiore: ammazza la competizione. 
Nel calcio non vince chi spende di più, e non è nemmeno detto che vinca chi spende meglio, perché poi ci sono le variabili di campo, le competenze, l'esperienza degli addetti ai lavori e la lungimiranza, e poi si c'è anche il palo e la traversa. Fa tutto parte di questo sport.


----------



## darden (20 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero quello che dici, ma permettimi una osservazione, senza criticare.
> 
> Codesto tifoso è rimasto affascinato proprio dalla vecchia Europa, metaforicamente parlando. Se tu modifichi una cosa per renderla (secondo le tue intenzioni) più commerciale, più accessibile, più "facile", allora in qualche modo ne cambi il gusto.
> 
> ...



Qui il punto però è che la SL non va a sostituire la Serie A ma va a sostituire per quei 20 club la CL.

Milan - Bologna ci sarà sempre e probabilmente sarà più interessante perchè anche il Bologna avrà più soldi da tutto questo cinema e magari riuscirà a fare degli investimenti, non ci sarà Milan - Ludogorets con 10k di spettatori e in TV probabilmente qualche decina di migliaia in più...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> Qui il punto però è che la SL non va a sostituire la Serie A ma va a sostituire per quei 20 club la CL.
> 
> Milan - Bologna ci sarà sempre e probabilmente *sarà più interessante perchè anche il Bologna avrà più soldi da tutto questo cinema e magari riuscirà a fare degli investimenti*, non ci sarà Milan - Ludogorets con 10k di spettatori e in TV probabilmente qualche decina di migliaia in più...



Ma ci credete davvero o lo dite così per autoconvincimento ?
Se ora la forbice tra Milan e Bologna è di 100 (esempio),con l'avvento della superlega il divario sarà quadruplo.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Aprile 2021)

Premetto che io sono abbastanza dubbioso. Ad esempio mi da fastidio che fino a maggio dovrò guardare il nulla perchè le partite rimanenti non si è ben capito se hanno ancora un senso o no (a seconda se sta roba si faccia o meno).
Però, capisco ma allo stesso tempo non capisco una critica che fanno in molti.
Perchè ci sono dentro proprio determinate squadre e non si scelgono per meritocrazia? Forse perchè non è un torneo creato dalla UEFA, che dovrebbe rappresentare tutto il movimento europeo, ma un torneo privato organizzato da queste società? Al di là di come la si pensi, cosa c'è di sbagliato, oggettivamente parlando, nel farsi un torneo privato? Queste squadre non hanno mai detto che la Superlega sostituirebbe la loro partecipazione ai campionati, o sbaglio? Quando le stesse squadre partecipavano a tornei estivi ad inviti andava tutto bene, giusto? O a causa di quella partecipazione hanno lasciato i campionati?
Cioè, parliamoci chiaro, al di là dei sentimenti, che io comprendo benissimo, quale diritto hanno le altre squadre di scandalizzarsi o criticare questo TORNEO? Quale diritto hanno di estromettere senza una reale ragione queste società dai campionati o fare frecciatine continue? Se io e i miei amici partecipiamo ad un torneo organizzato da terzi nel fine settimana e poi tra di noi ci facciamo un torneo privato il mercoledì, cosa c'entrano i club partecipanti all'altro torneo e la meritocrazia? Per quale assurda ragione dovrei includere per forza le altre squadre se decido di fare un torneo INTEGRATIVO con gli amici per i fatti miei?
Questo non lo comprendo. Comprendo i sentimenti dei tifosi, ma non il ragionamento alla base di questa critica senza senso dal punto di vista pratico.


----------



## Victorss (20 Aprile 2021)

Favorevole. La UEFA e la Federazione italiana hanno ampiamente dimostrato di non voler fare nulla né per migliorare ne sanare il calcio. Anzi sotto la loro egemonia il calcio sta fallendo, oltre i grandi club pure le realtà di provincia fanno sempre più schifo e ci tocca assistere a scempiaggini oscene nelle categorie minori. È ora di cambiare, i poteri di questi enti vanno ridimensionati con le buone o con le cattive.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il sistema a piramide consente comunque ai migliori giocatori di restare in cima, ma da altresì modo a realtà leggermente minori di crescere, migliorare e giocarsela, salvando una delle accezioni più pure di 'sport'.
> 
> Se proprio numero chiuso deve essere, che contempli più città (le città europee più grandi, con le squadre più importanti) in un sistema simile a quello della Nations League, con gironi più ampi da 16 (12?) squadre, retrocessioni e promozioni. Salveresti un potenziale economico e sportivo rilevante che altrimenti andrebbe perso, e non perderesti in spettacolo.
> 
> Il problema delle 12 non è lo spettacolo, è spartire più soldi possibili fra pochi eletti sulla base di non si sa che cosa.



Si riflettendoci in questi giorni per me una bella riforma radicale potrebbe essere:

*Superlega A
Superlega B
Sotto i vari campionati Nazionali che funzionano in pratica come serie inferiori delle due superleghe*

Tutti regolato da meccanismi di promozioni, retrocessioni con playoff e playout e naturalmente le final 8 a eliminazione diretta tra le prime otto della Superlega A, tutte da giocare a primavera.

Via tutte le coppe. Si gioca solo questo, due turni a settimana. A primavera finali, playoff e spareggi vari.

In questo modo in Super A giocherebbero solo le migliori ma con la necessità di lottare per non retrocedere.
Ogni squadra puo ambire a vincere il proprio campionato nazionale ed essere promossa in Super B.

Sistema piramidale aperto ma con una selezione meritocratica, al vertice, dei veri top club che avrebbero anche la garanzia di incontrarsi di continuo con avversari di pari livello.

Tutto questo apertamente regolato da UEFA e ECA.

Io sono giunto alla conclusione che questo sarebbe il giusto compromesso oltre che la garanzia del miglior spettacolo possibile.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si riflettendoci in questi giorni per me una bella riforma radicale potrebbe essere:
> 
> *Superlega Serie A
> Superlega Serie B
> ...



Esattamente. E' proprio ciò che intendo. Così strutturata, sarebbe decisamente una lega più equa, sportivamente sana, meritocratica e alternativa migliorativa.
Se lo scenario fosse questo sarei favorevolissimo anche io.

Aggiungo solo una cosa [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION]
Andrebbe assolutamente introdotto anche un sistema di controllo delle spese, o un tetto ingaggi regolamentato su più livelli. 

Perez ora ci spiega che il progetto superlega nasce e accelera anche e soprattutto per rimediare a una situazione drammatica, ma i debiti non esistono solo oggi a causa covid, tante squadre erano indebitatissime anche prima.

Quella della regolamentazione spese dovrebbe essere un punto fermo di ogni competizione, esistente o in divenire.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Pure io rispetto le opinioni e le capisco, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Ma a me non piace questa cosa. Come ho scritto anche nell'altro thread, è un meccanismo che sta snaturando. E non perché adesso vada bene.
> 
> ...



“Prima anche clubs come il Milan potevano essere detenuti da persone come Rizzoli, adesso non basta uno sceicco. Stanno usando questa pandemia per lamentarsi di un sistema che hanno creato loro. Anche noi ne abbiammo fatto parte con Berlusconi, certo, ma non a quei livelli.”

Eh insomma...

Il caso Lentini, poi Papin, un pallone d’oro preso per farlo marcire in tribuna, l’acquisto di Gullit che all’epoca fu l’acquisto record di tutti i tempi (all’epoca, ripeto). Direi che anche noi non ci siamo fatti mancare nulla.


----------



## Milanlove (20 Aprile 2021)

Contrario. Non capisco veramente chi è favorevole.
È uno scempio, è tutto raffazzonato ed è tutto un punto interrogativo. 
E soprattutto è una lega che sarebbe gestita da imprenditori che hanno portato al fallimento i loro club e come unica soluzione hanno quella di aumentare a caso i ricavi senza badare ai costi.
Da tifoso rossonero mi vergogno del Milan anche se capisco che non abbiamo una società così forte da potersi permettere di stare fuori dal gruppo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non è che serve il voto popolare per fare di Superman Superman. Lo è de facto.
> Ribadisco che la certezza degli introiti, con questi livelli di spesa è una condizione non rinunciabile da queste società.
> 
> Per questo hanno aderito quelle della Premier.
> ...



Esatto, perfetto, la Uefa se l’è cercata in pieno, e ora è giusto che paghino. Ricordo che noi siamo siamo stati buttati fuori a calci dalle coppe europee, noi l’Ac Milan sette volte campione d’Europa, 4 volte campione del mondo, 18 trofei internazionali e 8 palloni d’oro avuti in squadra.

Noi buttati fuori in compagnia di Stella Rossa, Ekranas, Cluij, Bursaspor, Pallohonka, Inter Baku, Dinamo Mosca, CSKA Sofia, Targu Mures, Panathinaikos, Sion, Irtysh, Partizan Belgrado e Karabukspor, questi i nomi delle altre squadre espulse oltre al MILAN, mentre il PSG, un club nato negli anni ‘70 e reso qualcuno solo grazie agli investimenti a fondo perduto di uno sceicco schiavista che finanzia i mondiali in Qatar bagnati dal sangue di migliaia di operai morti, veniva trattato coi guanti dalla stessa UEFA che con noi fa la voce grossa https://www.milanworld.net/uefa-tro...le-prove-vt79352-post1889883.html#post1889883 .

Stare dalla parte della UEFA per un milanista vuol dire stare dalla parte del proprio carnefice, di chi, anche andando in CL, ci avrebbe costretto a fare mercati dove il massimo che avremmo potuto sperare sarebbe stato un Thauvin a parametro zero, e se per disgrazia l’anno dopo si fosse arrivati quinti si sarebbe tornati indietro nuovamente di tre anni e nuovo ridimensionamento. La UEFA è quella che accetta che club nati negli anni ‘70 e finanziati da schiavisti facciano il bello e il cattivo tempo e obbliga noi a prendere i Salemekers di turno e sperare che siano fenomeni (ma quando mai)...

Per me possono schiattare malissimo in questo momento, mentre scrivo.



Milanlove ha scritto:


> Contrario. Non capisco veramente chi è favorevole.
> È uno scempio, è tutto raffazzonato ed è tutto un punto interrogativo.
> E soprattutto è una lega che sarebbe gestita da imprenditori che hanno portato al fallimento i loro club e come unica soluzione hanno quella di aumentare a caso i ricavi senza badare ai costi.
> Da tifoso rossonero mi vergogno del Milan anche se capisco che non abbiamo una società così forte da potersi permettere di stare fuori dal gruppo



Nessuno può. Chi starà fuori varrà spazzato via dal grande calcio, ed è normale che sia così, o pensi che qualcuno preferisca vedere il Bayern spadroneggiare in Bundes (bella quella competizione eh, dove anche la supposta “rivale” -che poi rivale: 8 scudetti e 1 CL nel 2021, palmares che noi avevamo già superato a fine anni ‘60, e questa sarebbe la principale competitor del Gayern- si mette a 90 e ti lascia i Lewandowski a parametro zero) e giocare in CL contro Siviglia e Atalanta?


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (20 Aprile 2021)

visto l'aborto della nuova champions league direi che sono favorevole.


----------



## Milanlove (20 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, perfetto, la Uefa se l’è cercata in pieno, e ora è giusto che paghino. Ricordo che noi siamo siamo stati buttati fuori a calci dalle coppe europee, noi l’Ac Milan sette volte campione d’Europa, 4 volte campione del mondo, 18 trofei internazionali e 8 palloni d’oro avuti in squadra.
> 
> Noi buttati fuori in compagnia di Stella Rossa, Ekranas, Cluij, Bursaspor, Pallohonka, Inter Baku, Dinamo Mosca, CSKA Sofia, Targu Mures, Panathinaikos, Sion, Irtysh, Partizan Belgrado e Karabukspor, questi i nomi delle altre squadre espulse oltre al MILAN, mentre il PSG, un club nato negli anni ‘70 e reso qualcuno solo grazie agli investimenti a fondo perduto di uno sceicco schiavista che finanzia i mondiali in Qatar bagnati dal sangue di migliaia di operai morti, veniva trattato coi guanti dalla stessa UEFA che con noi fa la voce grossa https://www.milanworld.net/uefa-tro...le-prove-vt79352-post1889883.html#post1889883 .
> 
> ...



Va bene, ma permettimi, non è un ragionamento corretto. È come quello che scippa le vecchiette perché vive in un ambiente malfamato dove non c'è lavoro. Quindi sono giustificato a scippare le vecchiette. Se l'attuale sistema fa parecchio schifo, la soluzione non può essere un sistema ben peggiore. E voler far parte di una mezza associazione mafiosa stile Juve, non è una roba da Milan.

Se poi vogliamo andare fino in fondo, noi in sta superlega saremmo i gioppini che lo prendono nel fondoschiena a favore dei vari real, juve, Barcellona, city, united...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Va bene, ma permettimi, non è un ragionamento corretto. È come quello che scippa le vecchiette perché vive in un ambiente malfamato dove non c'è lavoro. Quindi sono giustificato a scippare le vecchiette. Se l'attuale sistema fa parecchio schifo, la soluzione non può essere un sistema ben peggiore. E voler far parte di una mezza associazione mafiosa stile Juve, non è una roba da Milan.
> 
> Se poi vogliamo andare fino in fondo, noi in sta superlega saremmo i gioppini che lo prendono nel fondoschiena a favore dei vari real, juve, Barcellona, city, united...



Vedremo se avremo i soldi per fare squadre decenti se saremo i gioppini di qualcuno.

Per il resto pure io avrei preferito un altro sistema, una bella riforma dei campionati e così via, ma in Serie A se provi a chiedere una riduzione anche solo a 18 squadre ti ridono in faccia fragorosamente, e in Europa hanno pensato solo ad allargare il più possibile la partecipazione anche a paesi dell’Est che non portano nulla al movimento, anzi tolgono e basta.

Quindi se la sono cercata.


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si riflettendoci in questi giorni per me una bella riforma radicale potrebbe essere:
> 
> *Superlega A
> Superlega B
> ...



Dal punto di vista sportivo sarebbe una formula che io approverei. Dal punto di vista dei club, e quindi economico, non cambierebbe molto rispetto ai ricavi attuali. Anzi, sarebbe peggio per le big retrocesse perché tra la Superlega A e la Superlega B ci sarebbe una differenza di ricavi abissale. 
Dal lato sportivo non è bello, ma se i club vogliono incrementare in maniera importante i ricavi non ci sono alternative a una lega chiusa o semi-chiusa, con almeno uno zoccolo duro costituito da club che catalizzano l’attenzione della fetta maggiore di sostenitori/appassionati. Gli sponsor e le emittenti tv son disposte a dare, mettiamo, 5 miliardi per TOT anni solo se hanno la certezza che per TOT anni ci saranno determinati club.
Sembra una cosa orribile ma è di fatto quello che già succede: se ci fossero campionati nazionali realmente competitivi nei quali real/Barcellona/psg/bayern e almeno 4 big inglesi rischiassero SUL SERIO di non qualificarsi alle coppe, la CL frutterebbe un decimo di quello che frutta oggi. Che poi è il reale motivo per il quale non si è fatto nulla per rendere i campionati nazionali realmente competitivi.


----------



## andre85 (20 Aprile 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ne stiamo già parlando, volevo vedere numericamente che ne pensa il forum.
> 
> Edit Ho sbagliato a votare hahahahaha sarà meglio andare a letto


Ho messo favorevole non per i soldi o altro. Ma è verissimo che le migliori debbano scontrarsi di più.
In altri commenti dicevo che forse L idea bugliare e tornare al pre Bosman.
Dopo un d attenzione ora credo la super lega sia la cosa migliore, ma con vero sistema di retrocessione e promozioni. E che la super lega diventi la serie A europea e le lige europe la serie B. 5 promozioni e 5 retrocessioni ogni anno. E fine


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista sportivo sarebbe una formula che io approverei. Dal punto di vista dei club, e quindi economico, non cambierebbe molto rispetto ai ricavi attuali. Anzi, sarebbe peggio per le big retrocesse perché tra la Superlega A e la Superlega B ci sarebbe una differenza di ricavi abissale.
> Dal lato sportivo non è bello, ma se i club vogliono incrementare in maniera importante i ricavi non ci sono alternative a una lega chiusa o semi-chiusa, con almeno uno zoccolo duro costituito da club che catalizzano l’attenzione della fetta maggiore di sostenitori/appassionati. Gli sponsor e le emittenti tv son disposte a dare, mettiamo, 5 miliardi per TOT anni solo se hanno la certezza che per TOT anni ci saranno determinati club.
> Sembra una cosa orribile ma è di fatto quello che già succede: se ci fossero campionati nazionali realmente competitivi nei quali real/Barcellona/psg/bayern e almeno 4 big inglesi rischiassero SUL SERIO di non qualificarsi alle coppe, la CL frutterebbe un decimo di quello che frutta oggi. Che poi è il reale motivo per il quale non si è fatto nulla per rendere i campionati nazionali realmente competitivi.



Assolutamente perfetto.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Esattamente. E' proprio ciò che intendo. Così strutturata, sarebbe decisamente una lega più equa, sportivamente sana, meritocratica e alternativa migliorativa.
> Se lo scenario fosse questo sarei favorevolissimo anche io.
> 
> Aggiungo solo una cosa [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION]
> ...



Concordo, pure se per le regole del libero mercato ci sono molti vincoli per regolamentare una cosa simile senza creare storture.
In teoria c'è il FPF ma sappiamo che crea molti problemi cercando di risolverne altri.

Un sistema piramidale diciamo centralizzato credo che permetterebbe anche a tutti di sedersi meglio e creare regole condivise. Oggi di fatto ognuno si muove all'interno della propria federazione, ottenendo mezzi ben diversi (vedi i bonus fiscali per esempio).

Ma in generale concordo con te.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista sportivo sarebbe una formula che io approverei. Dal punto di vista dei club, e quindi economico, non cambierebbe molto rispetto ai ricavi attuali. Anzi, sarebbe peggio per le big retrocesse perché tra la Superlega A e la Superlega B ci sarebbe una differenza di ricavi abissale.
> Dal lato sportivo non è bello, ma se i club vogliono incrementare in maniera importante i ricavi non ci sono alternative a una lega chiusa o semi-chiusa, con almeno uno zoccolo duro costituito da club che catalizzano l’attenzione della fetta maggiore di sostenitori/appassionati. Gli sponsor e le emittenti tv son disposte a dare, mettiamo, 5 miliardi per TOT anni solo se hanno la certezza che per TOT anni ci saranno determinati club.
> Sembra una cosa orribile ma è di fatto quello che già succede: se ci fossero campionati nazionali realmente competitivi nei quali real/Barcellona/psg/bayern e almeno 4 big inglesi rischiassero SUL SERIO di non qualificarsi alle coppe, la CL frutterebbe un decimo di quello che frutta oggi. Che poi è il reale motivo per il quale non si è fatto nulla per rendere i campionati nazionali realmente competitivi.



Cambierebbe perchè la Super A avrebbe ricavi tre volte superiori agli attuali (in pratica lo vediamo con l'offerta della Superlega secessionista), dunque la torta sarebbe piu ricca per tutti, a cascata anche Super B (che avrebbero il cosiddetto paracadute come hanno le retrocesse dalla Serie A o dalla Premier oggi) e i campionati nazionali.

A me sembrerebbe un buon compromesso per tutti.


----------



## Milanlove (20 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vedremo se avremo i soldi per fare squadre decenti se saremo i gioppini di qualcuno.
> 
> Per il resto pure io avrei preferito un altro sistema, una bella riforma dei campionati e così via, ma in Serie A se provi a chiedere una riduzione anche solo a 18 squadre ti ridono in faccia fragorosamente, e in Europa hanno pensato solo ad allargare il più possibile la partecipazione anche a paesi dell’Est che non portano nulla al movimento, anzi tolgono e basta.
> 
> Quindi se la sono cercata.



Ma lo saremo di sicuro. Aumentando i soldi noi non avremo i soldi del real, ma avremo solo dei soldi in più perché anche il real avrà dei soldi in più. Mbappè andrà al real non al milan. La forbice tra noi e le big rimarrà invariata perché mai e poi mai real o juve creeranno un sistema dove le loro condizioni peggioreranno a favore di altri club come ad esempio il milan. Noi magari saremo solo più forti delle varie atalanta, fiorentina, lazio... Bella roba. Tanto il campionato avrà valore solo per la vittoria. Arrivare secondi o quattordicesimi sarà la stessa cosa. E pure in superlega conteranno solo i primi posti.
Con questo sistema il Milan finirà le stagioni a novembre. Guarderà la juve vincere i campionati con 18 giornate d'anticipo e guarderà le big battagliarsi per i primi posti in superlega. 
Però avremo i soldi per comprarci in un pomeriggio castrovilli, vlahovic, thauvin, de paul... Che soddisfazione.
Poi comunque gli ingaggi saliranno ovviamente alle stelle e nel giro di 5 anni saremo punto a capo. "mancano i soldi, così falliamo..."


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Ma lo saremo di sicuro. Aumentando i soldi noi non avremo i soldi del real, ma avremo solo dei soldi in più perché anche il real avrà dei soldi in più. Mbappè andrà al real non al milan. La forbice tra noi e le big rimarrà invariata perché mai e poi mai real o juve creeranno un sistema dove le loro condizioni peggioreranno a favore di altri club come ad esempio il milan. Noi magari saremo solo più forti delle varie atalanta, fiorentina, lazio... Bella roba. Tanto il campionato avrà valore solo per la vittoria. Arrivare secondi o quattordicesimi sarà la stessa cosa. E pure in superlega conteranno solo i primi posti.
> Con questo sistema il Milan finirà le stagioni a novembre. Guarderà la juve vincere i campionati con 18 giornate d'anticipo e guarderà le big battagliarsi per i primi posti in superlega.
> Però avremo i soldi per comprarci in un pomeriggio castrovilli, vlahovic, thauvin, de paul... Che soddisfazione.
> Poi comunque gli ingaggi saliranno ovviamente alle stelle e nel giro di 5 anni saremo punto a capo. "mancano i soldi, così falliamo..."



Non ha molto senso quello che dici. Il Milan con la SL ha il potenziale per almeno triplicare il proprio fatturato, altre squadre che sono già ai massimi livelli no, avranno un miglioramento più contenuto. 

Quindi il gap si ridurrà moltissimo, come normale che sia, perché il Milan adesso fattura così poco rispetto alle big europee non certo per limiti di bacino d’utenza e potenziale ma perché viene da 8 anni disastrosi.

E non è interesse di nessuno avere squadre in SL con giocatori improponibili. Tanto è vero che nel comunicato ufficiale si parla di adesione delle squadre ad un “*quadro di spesa” * proprio per evitare che ci siano squadre in SL che hanno Mbappè come subentrante e altre che devono girare con Scamacca.

Poi il Milan, te lo ricordo, è il primo brand italiano all’estero, e in Cina è il terzo brand in assoluto dietro Real e Barca. Questo significa ricavi enormi, nel contesto giusto. Ci sono zero motivi per i quali in una SL con ricavi spartiti tra tutte le squadre un brand come questo debba essere il fanalino di coda, non è che il calcio sia nato nel 2012 eh, ragazzi.

La ragione per la quale il primo brand italiano all’estero e tra i primi brand calcistici al mondo (perché è bene ricordarlo, non siamo il Napoli che anche venisse invitato in questa SL o si qualificasse nei cinque posti disponibili avrebbe pressoché zero possibilità di competere anche nel lungo periodo, il Milan è un marchio enorme nel mondo) dovrebbe essere il Crotone di turno in questa SL non la trovo, se non il senso di inferiorità maturato da alcuni tifosi dopo otto anni di pizze in faccia che ormai ragionano, appunto, come se il calcio fosse nato nel 2012 e tutto quanto venuto prima contasse zero e non avesse nessuna rilevanza sul potenziale di una squadra (se messa nel giusto contesto ovviamente, perché se stai fuori dal calcio che conta per un decennio come fatto da noi è ovvio che poi la Juve fatturi tre volte tanto, ma non è certo dovuto ad un maggiore potenziale del marchio Juve o cose simili, anzi, solo al fatto che noi siamo stati deliberatamente affossati).


----------



## gabri65 (20 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Prima anche clubs come il Milan potevano essere detenuti da persone come Rizzoli, adesso non basta uno sceicco. Stanno usando questa pandemia per lamentarsi di un sistema che hanno creato loro. Anche noi ne abbiammo fatto parte con Berlusconi, certo, ma non a quei livelli.”
> 
> Eh insomma...
> 
> Il caso Lentini, poi Papin, un pallone d’oro preso per farlo marcire in tribuna, l’acquisto di Gullit che all’epoca fu l’acquisto record di tutti i tempi (all’epoca, ripeto). Direi che anche noi non ci siamo fatti mancare nulla.



Lentini non era Maradona, preso dal Barcellona. Papin ottimo giocatore, ma non Ronaldo. Gullit fu una bella presa, certo, ma mica abbiamo fatto man bassa come altri clubs.

Rivaldo l'abbiamo preso come scarto dal Barcellona, così come Ronaldinho. Parecchi giocatori sono diventati campioni da noi, non il viceversa. Parecchi sono arrivati da noi come surplus già utilizzato (ed hanno magari trovato una seconda giovinezza), ma milioni sono stati spesi a vanvera da altri, alimentando questa cosa.

Poi l'ho scritto, certo per un periodo anche noi abbiamo partecipato, di sicuro non abbiamo fatto i morti di fame, ma il banchetto l'ha organizzato qualcun altro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lentini non era Maradona, preso dal Barcellona. Papin ottimo giocatore, ma non Ronaldo. Gullit fu una bella presa, certo, ma mica abbiamo fatto man bassa come altri clubs.
> 
> Rivaldo l'abbiamo preso come scarto dal Barcellona, così come Ronaldinho. Parecchi giocatori sono diventati campioni da noi, non il viceversa.
> 
> Poi l'ho scritto, certo per un periodo anche noi abbiamo partecipato, di sicuro non abbiamo fatto i morti di fame, ma il banchetto l'ha organizzato qualcun altro.



Ok ma Papin era comunque un pallone d’oro eh, non sarà stato Ronaldo ma era un pallone d’oro e da noi faceva tribuna. Poi sul Barca va detto che il più grande ciclo della sua storia l’ha fatto coi canterani. So che detesti il Barca , neanche a me stanno simpaticissimi, ma sta cosa andava detta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2021)

Un altro giocatore si unisce al coro contro la superlega,con tanto di stoccata anche per la uefa / fifa

*KROOS: "NOI CALCIATORI SIAMO BURATTINI"— "Purtroppo non spetta a noi giocatori decidere. Siamo burattini della Fifa e della Uefa. Se ci fosse un'unione di giocatori, non giocheremmo una Nations League o una Supercoppa spagnola in Arabia Saudita". Queste le parole del centrocampista tedesco del Real Madrid, Toni Kroos, riportate dal media tedesco "Sport 1". Kroos ha bocciato il progetto Superlega ma non ha risparmiato critiche anche alle organizzazioni che si oppongono ad essa. Sul nuovo progetto che sta facendo tanto discutere, il tedesco ha aggiunto: "Superlega? Fosse per noi non parteciperemmo. Anzi, sarebbe un buon momento per smettere di giocare".*


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero quello che dici, ma permettimi una osservazione, senza criticare.
> 
> Codesto tifoso è rimasto affascinato proprio dalla vecchia Europa, metaforicamente parlando. Se tu modifichi una cosa per renderla (secondo le tue intenzioni) più commerciale, più accessibile, più "facile", allora in qualche modo ne cambi il gusto.
> 
> ...



No no non è stato affascinato dalla vecchia europa..è stato affascinato prima dalle finali dei mondiali per club (dove ci andava il Milan mica il sassuolo), poi dalle gesta dei fuoriclasse che diventavano famosi (pensiamo a Baggio in oriente..)..poi dall'esplosione dei mondiali di calcio e la gente si è innamorata del Fenomeno e di ronaldinho, di Kakà e Messi, di CR7 etc...negli ultimi anni la tanto vituperata ICC alla fine ha mostrato i campioni in giro per il mondo e aumentato l'attenzione..

i nuovi tifosi non possono capire le rivalità locali, i derby della lanterna o che il Bologna ha 100 anni di storia..

Per loro esistono solo i campioni, le squadre legate alle città che amano..è il mondo che cambia..o si guarda avanti, o si scompare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2021)

E anche il turno di Gosens. Finalmente si sente anche la voce di qualche giocatore della serie A.

*GOSENS DURISSIMO CONTRO LA SUPERLEGA— C’è anche Robin Gosens tra gli atleti che si sono esposti in prima persona contro la nascita della Superlega: "In tutto il mondo le persone stanno ancora morendo. E questi 12 club creano la Super League e ottengono 100-150 milioni di euro nel c***. Devi mettere in discussione l'etica di questo. La cosa triste è che si tratta di soldi, soldi e più soldi. Il danno sarà così grande che molti tifosi, spero, si opporranno e io prenderò parte a tali proteste".*


----------



## gabri65 (20 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No no non è stato affascinato dalla vecchia europa..è stato affascinato prima dalle finali dei mondiali per club (dove ci andava il Milan mica il sassuolo), poi dalle gesta dei fuoriclasse che diventavano famosi (pensiamo a Baggio in oriente..)..poi dall'esplosione dei mondiali di calcio e la gente si è innamorata del Fenomeno e di ronaldinho, di Kakà e Messi, di CR7 etc...negli ultimi anni la tanto vituperata ICC alla fine ha mostrato i campioni in giro per il mondo e aumentato l'attenzione..
> 
> i nuovi tifosi non possono capire le rivalità locali, i derby della lanterna o che il Bologna ha 100 anni di storia..
> 
> Per loro esistono solo i campioni, le squadre legate alle città che amano..è il mondo che cambia..o si guarda avanti, o si scompare



Come ti ripeto, era un 'osservazione e non una critica.

Quello che hai visto, se è vero quello che scrivi, allora probabilmente non è un tifoso dell'AC Milan 1899. Magari lo vedrai domattina a giro in qualche città, con la maglia di Messi. Magari nemmeno si ricorda del Milan, e chissà che fine farà quella maglietta.

Comunque, se questo è il nuovo mercato del calcio, ok, ci sarà da farci l'abitudine. Tutto qui.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (20 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E anche il turno di Gosens. Finalmente si sente anche la voce di qualche giocatore della serie A.
> 
> *GOSENS DURISSIMO CONTRO LA SUPERLEGA— C’è anche Robin Gosens tra gli atleti che si sono esposti in prima persona contro la nascita della Superlega: "In tutto il mondo le persone stanno ancora morendo. E questi 12 club creano la Super League e ottengono 100-150 milioni di euro nel c***. Devi mettere in discussione l'etica di questo. La cosa triste è che si tratta di soldi, soldi e più soldi. Il danno sarà così grande che molti tifosi, spero, si opporranno e io prenderò parte a tali proteste".*



Chi è Gosens? Ah, quello dell'Atalanta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E anche il turno di Gosens. Finalmente si sente anche la voce di qualche giocatore della serie A.
> 
> *GOSENS DURISSIMO CONTRO LA SUPERLEGA— C’è anche Robin Gosens tra gli atleti che si sono esposti in prima persona contro la nascita della Superlega: "In tutto il mondo le persone stanno ancora morendo. E questi 12 club creano la Super League e ottengono 100-150 milioni di euro nel c***. Devi mettere in discussione l'etica di questo. La cosa triste è che si tratta di soldi, soldi e più soldi. Il danno sarà così grande che molti tifosi, spero, si opporranno e io prenderò parte a tali proteste".*



Ah ok, Gosens...

Prendiamo atto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2021)

Caspita,avete preso proprio lo stile di Agnelli,bravi


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come ti ripeto, era un 'osservazione e non una critica.
> 
> Quello che hai visto, se è vero quello che scrivi, allora probabilmente non è un tifoso dell'AC Milan 1899. Magari lo vedrai domattina a giro in qualche città, con la maglia di Messi. Magari nemmeno si ricorda del Milan, e chissà che fine farà quella maglietta.
> 
> Comunque, se questo è il nuovo mercato del calcio, ok, ci sarà da farci l'abitudine. Tutto qui.



Il mondo cambia, non so che tipo di tifoso sia, forse un appassionato, forse uno che oggi tifa Inda...so solo che è uno che ha comprato il prodotto..

Tutti gli sport sono così ormai..alla gente poi piacciono le rivalità, quando non ci sono smettono di seguire..

A quelli che dicono che "alla lunga stancherebbe" chiedo come mai non ha mai stancato il derby ne un Milan Juve?..come mai nel Tennis tutti sognavano di vedere sempre la finale Nadal-Federer?

Massima competizione, massimo seguito


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Aprile 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ne stiamo già parlando, volevo vedere numericamente che ne pensa il forum.
> 
> Edit Ho sbagliato a votare hahahahaha sarà meglio andare a letto



Sono combattuto, l'idea é affascinante, ma svaniscono i meriti sportivi, ho votato contrario, ma sono piuttosto combattuto tra i pro e i contro


----------



## Gekyn (20 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E anche il turno di Gosens. Finalmente si sente anche la voce di qualche giocatore della serie A.
> 
> *GOSENS DURISSIMO CONTRO LA SUPERLEGA— C’è anche Robin Gosens tra gli atleti che si sono esposti in prima persona contro la nascita della Superlega: "In tutto il mondo le persone stanno ancora morendo. E questi 12 club creano la Super League e ottengono 100-150 milioni di euro nel c***. Devi mettere in discussione l'etica di questo. La cosa triste è che si tratta di soldi, soldi e più soldi. Il danno sarà così grande che molti tifosi, spero, si opporranno e io prenderò parte a tali proteste".*



Veramente un giocatore di calcio fa la morale sui soldi?


----------



## gabri65 (20 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ok ma Papin era comunque un pallone d’oro eh, non sarà stato Ronaldo ma era un pallone d’oro e da noi faceva tribuna. Poi sul Barca va detto che il più grande ciclo della sua storia l’ha fatto coi canterani. So che detesti il Barca , neanche a me stanno simpaticissimi, ma sta cosa andava detta.



Il Barcellona lo odio proprio per queste ragioni, oltre a molte altre. Non è che lo odio per scelta divina e quindi codesta è una scusa strumentale. Proprio l'inverso.

E ripeto che io infatti non dico che siamo stati parchi. Ma i livelli delle spagnole io sinceramente non li ho visti.

Poi Papin è stato un episodio, solo da quello non si può equiparare, a mio modo di vedere, un intera politica di clubs che, come le spagnole, spendono e spandono da oltre 50 anni. Mi piacerebbe vedere i totali degli acquisti (rapportato a quanto vinto) in periodi similari.

Quando gli abbiamo rifilato 4-0 noi magari avevamo Papin, ma loro avevano Romario, il miglior attaccante del mondo in quel momento, più Stoichkov e Koeman, altre due stelle di prima grandezza.

Comunque non è la prima volta che mi fate osservazione sul fatto che il Milan ha recitato la parte del magnate.

Io non dico che abbiamo fatto i poveracci, ci mancherebbe, ma semplicemente non mi sembra che abbiamo trainato noi il mercato in una certa direzione. Poi ci abbiamo partecipato, ovviamente e come di dovere, ma i colpi eclatanti delle altre, a parte pochi episodi, io non li rammento.


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Aprile 2021)

A favore.

Uefa e Fifa mi fanno schifo e sono a favore di ogni guerra contro di loro.


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Aprile 2021)

Trovo veramente meraviglioso che ci siano utenti con così tante certezze sul futuro ("Il Barcellona ci annienterà", "Saremo poverissimi", "La Juve ci ruberà pure l'anima" e via dicendo) quando fino 48 ore fa nessuno neanche poteva immaginare l'esistenza di una Superlega. Lancio un'ipotesi rivoluzionaria: e se aspettassimo di vedere cosa succede prima di sparare sentenze? Magari tra un mese rientrano tutte in Champions o magari la Superlega sarà allargata a 30 squadre. Trovo, con tutto il rispetto, delirante quelli che sanno già come finirà un Milan-Manchester United di una competizione che neanche sappiamo come si farà e in quali condizioni. 

Ammiro però lo sdegno e la rabbia di molti tifosi. Lo ammiro perché io non riesco proprio a provarlo per il movimento calcio in generale. L'unico sdegno simile che provo è quando leggo la formazione del Milan e ripenso a cosa eravamo fino a solo 10 anni fa.


----------



## RickyB83 (20 Aprile 2021)

Il problema vero se parte è che con tutti sti big match aumenteró il volume delle birre infrasettimanali


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2021)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> A favore.
> 
> Uefa e Fifa mi fanno schifo e sono a favore di ogni guerra contro di loro.


.


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Aprile 2021)

favorevole con riserva. Nel senso che per me l'ideale sarebbe una champions rivista meritocratica lato accessi ma con una distribuzione di slot per nazioni completamente differenti: non esiste che stiano fuori milan, arsenal, liverpoon e siano dentro nordsjelland, trabzosport e basilea. dessero in champions 6 slot alle inglesi, 5 slot squadre alle italiane e 5 slot alle spagnole, ecc... e meno ai vincitori dei campionati cipriota, bulgaria, svizzera e finlandia (che magari si scontrano tra loro in dei preliminari) si sarebbe risolto tutto. poi se nelle 5 italiane ci va atalanta torino e cagliari e non juve inter milan OK, ma che il posto di queste venga preso da una squadra cipriota penso sia solo nell'interesse della uefa non degli sportivi.

vedere una champions stile mondiale per club, lato sportivo, FA PENA perché abbassa il livello. capisco quando dicono che lo spettacolo sono le big vs big, quindi capisco il senso della superlega, ma si potesse non avere il "diritto acquisito" ma rendere più agevoli la partecipazione alle nazioni top che trainano il calcio mondiale con più slot squadre sarebbe la mia soluzione preferita.

se non si può questo tipo di soluzione, tra un futuro stile mondiale per club e superlega voto la seconda.


----------



## Stex (20 Aprile 2021)

a me spiace x il fatto che sei automaticamente in coppa.
in serie A ci sarebbe solo la lotta x lo scudetto. stop. per cui puoi mandare le riserve a fare il campionato e i migliori la super. 

sarebbe interessante la superlega sempre conquistata per meriti sportivi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Aprile 2021)

Per quelli che ne parlano come se fosse la cosa migliore: dite così solo perché il Milan fa parte delle squadre dentro a prescindere, altrimenti ne direste di tutti i colori. Non c'è meritocrazia, basterebbe guardare oltre il proprio orticello per capire quanto sia sbagliata una cosa del genere.


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2021)

Io vorrei sapere cosa ne pensono i vari giocatori che fanno parte delle squadre della Super League.
Perche per ora se non sbaglio, non si e pronunciato nessuno di loro (solo qualche allenatore).
Facciamo come se UEFA E FIFA non stessero bluffando (ancora non riesco a capire se riusciranno per davvero a farlo o no) e volessero per davvero non fare giocare in nazionale chi gioca la SL... e se non potessero piu giocare nel campionato nazionale... loro vorrebero comunque giocarla?

Onestamente non ne sono sicuro.
E facciamo come se accetassero tutti, vorrebbero comunque un compenso... in SOLDI.
Insomma se domani dobbiamo rinnovare a tutti aumentando di 2, 3 o 4 mln allora i soldi sarano spesi MALISSIMO...


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> favorevole con riserva. Nel senso che per me l'ideale sarebbe una champions rivista meritocratica lato accessi ma con una distribuzione di slot per nazioni completamente differenti: non esiste che stiano fuori milan, arsenal, liverpoon e siano dentro nordsjelland, trabzosport e basilea. dessero in champions 6 slot alle inglesi, 5 slot squadre alle italiane e 5 slot alle spagnole, ecc... e meno ai vincitori dei campionati cipriota, bulgaria, svizzera e finlandia (che magari si scontrano tra loro in dei preliminari) si sarebbe risolto tutto. poi se nelle 5 italiane ci va atalanta torino e cagliari e non juve inter milan OK, ma che il posto di queste venga preso da una squadra cipriota penso sia solo nell'interesse della uefa non degli sportivi.
> 
> vedere una champions stile mondiale per club, lato sportivo, FA PENA perché abbassa il livello. capisco quando dicono che lo spettacolo sono le big vs big, quindi capisco il senso della superlega, ma si potesse non avere il "diritto acquisito" ma rendere più agevoli la partecipazione alle nazioni top che trainano il calcio mondiale con più slot squadre sarebbe la mia soluzione preferita.
> 
> se non si può questo tipo di soluzione, tra un futuro stile mondiale per club e superlega voto la seconda.



Esatto, penso la stessa cosa.
La Champions League con accessi facilitati per squadrette di paesi sconosciuti la trovo aberrante, così come il mondiale allargato per far partecipare il Congo o il Bangladesh rischiando di tenere fuori squadre europee decisamente più competitive.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Aprile 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Trovo veramente meraviglioso che ci siano utenti con così tante certezze sul futuro ("Il Barcellona ci annienterà", "Saremo poverissimi", "La Juve ci ruberà pure l'anima" e via dicendo) quando fino 48 ore fa nessuno neanche poteva immaginare l'esistenza di una Superlega. Lancio un'ipotesi rivoluzionaria: e se aspettassimo di vedere cosa succede prima di sparare sentenze? Magari tra un mese rientrano tutte in Champions o magari la Superlega sarà allargata a 30 squadre. Trovo, con tutto il rispetto, delirante quelli che sanno già come finirà un Milan-Manchester United di una competizione che neanche sappiamo come si farà e in quali condizioni.
> 
> Ammiro però lo sdegno e la rabbia di molti tifosi. Lo ammiro perché io non riesco proprio a provarlo per il movimento calcio in generale. L'unico sdegno simile che provo è quando leggo la formazione del Milan e ripenso a cosa eravamo fino a solo 10 anni fa.



Ma non credo che esistano certezze da parte di nessuno.

Sono opinioni, e giustamente vengono espresse in un forum, per il gusto della conversazione e del confronto. Chiunque fa ipotesi, giuste o sbagliate.

Vediamo come va a finire. Purtroppo la sensazione, che si spera sia sbagliata (ed è anche la mia), è che stiamo facendo un favore al RM, il Barca e altre, che versano per l'appunto in condizioni gravose, per l'appunto in fase di pandemia. Magari noi ci guadagniamo, ma se le altre ci guadagnano ancora di più allora siamo punto e daccapo. Ma è, chiaramente, solo una sensazione.

Questo, assolutamente, non significa che chi è contro la SL supporta automaticamente la UEFA. La UEFA va azzerata e ricostruita, sicuro. La cosa però poteva essere condotta forse molto meglio e senza giungere ad ultimatums e minaccie di radiazioni dai campionati.

Se poi serve lo scontro per sistemare il mondo del calcio, che scontro sia.

Tanto sottotraccia le cose saranno ben diverse, magari questi personaggi che si attaccano e si minacciano, la sera poi vanno a cena insieme, come spesso accade.

Per il resto, sono completamente d'accordo con te su cosa eravamo 10 anni fa.


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io vorrei sapere cosa ne pensono i vari giocatori che fanno parte delle squadre della Super League.
> Perche per ora se non sbaglio, non si e pronunciato nessuno di loro (solo qualche allenatore).
> Facciamo come se UEFA E FIFA non stessero bluffando (ancora non riesco a capire se riusciranno per davvero a farlo o no) e volessero per davvero non fare giocare in nazionale chi gioca la SL... e se non potessero piu giocare nel campionato nazionale... loro vorrebero comunque giocarla?
> 
> ...


Per il 99,9% dei calciatori e degli allenatori contano solo i soldi. Togliendo quei 12 non è che domani l'Atalanta, il Leeds, il Rennes, il Granada possano dare 12 milioni a Lukaku, 14 a Guardiola, 16 a De Bruyne ecc ecc ecc.
Davanti alla scelta concreta, sceglierebbero la Superleague senza alcun dubbio.
Ma è un'ipotesi fantascientifica perché alla fine la Superleague o non si farà proprio o verrà integrata nelle competizioni attuali.


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vediamo come va a finire. Purtroppo la sensazione, che si spera sia sbagliata (ed è anche la mia), è che stiamo facendo un favore al RM, il Barca e altre, che versano per l'appunto in condizioni gravose, per l'appunto in fase di pandemia. Magari noi ci guadagniamo, ma se le altre ci guadagnano ancora di più allora siamo punto e daccapo. Ma è, chiaramente, solo una sensazione.


Io penso che per due o tre anni la maggior parte dei soldoni della Superleague servirebbero a RM, Barca ecc per sistemare i bilanci e al tempo stesso mantenere la competitività; noi, che tutto sommato non siamo messi malissimo a livello economico-finanziario, potremmo sfruttare la maggior parte di quei soldoni per rinforzare la squadra e sfruttare il periodo di assestamento delle altre per colmare/diminuire il gap tecnico.


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Aprile 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Per quelli che ne parlano come se fosse la cosa migliore: dite così solo perché il Milan fa parte delle squadre dentro a prescindere, altrimenti ne direste di tutti i colori. Non c'è meritocrazia, basterebbe guardare oltre il proprio orticello per capire quanto sia sbagliata una cosa del genere.



ma perche ora c'è meritocrazia? dai su


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per il 99,9% dei calciatori e degli allenatori contano solo i soldi. Togliendo quei 12 non è che domani l'Atalanta, il Leeds, il Rennes, il Granada possano dare 12 milioni a Lukaku, 14 a Guardiola, 16 a De Bruyne ecc ecc ecc.
> Davanti alla scelta concreta, sceglierebbero la Superleague senza alcun dubbio.
> Ma è un'ipotesi fantascientifica perché alla fine la Superleague o non si farà proprio o verrà integrata nelle competizioni attuali.



Intanto loro sono gli unici a non avere aperto bocca.
Non hanno nemmeno provato a difendersi da un eventuale squalifica delle nazionali...
Sicuro che nessuno potra dare lo stipendio che chiede Lukaku?
Chiedi a Bayern e PSG per citare le due big che rimangono fuori.

Ma poi tu hai preso uno che e comunque al top e prende un ingaggio top.
Prendiamo un altro giocatore ad esempio Lautaro.
Il suo stipendio potrebbe essere pagato molto facilmente da altre grandi squadre che non vengono in SL.
A loi interessa di piu prendere 6 mln con l'Inter e non giocare in nazionale oppure prenderne solo 4 e giocare in nazionale?

Per me ci saranno giocatori che chiederano la cessione.
Ma stiamo parlando per nulla per ora, sia io che te.

Voglio sentire LORO cosa dicono.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2021)

Estremamente contrario


----------



## PoloNegativo (20 Aprile 2021)

A favore.

In questi anni la champions league è stata troppo inclusiva, ignorando il costo di ciò, cioè la bassa qualità delle partite. 32 squadre, addirittura allargate a 36, nella massima competizione europea, con punteggi ranking tarati male (altro che meritocrazia) per includere quanti più paesi possibili... non è un caso che gran parte delle partite sono noiose.

Tra l'altro il modello champions non si è limitato solo ad includere quante più squadre possibili ai danni della qualità delle partite, ma anche a distribuire i soldi champions in una maniera tale da incentivare le squadre a farne parte ma non a vincerla, poiché il vincitore della competizione non prende troppo di più di chi viene eliminato ai gironi. Questo ha portato squadre come l'Atalanta a non spendere quanto più si poteva, nei limiti del fair play finanziario, per aumentare le proprie chance, ma ad accontentarsi. Uno spirito che sicuramente non premia lo spettacolo.

Viene detto poi che questa superlega non sia meritocratica ma, pur non basandosi effettivamente su principi perfettamente meritocratici, a livello pratico sarebbe molto più meritocratica di prima! Oppure vogliamo affermare che il Başakşehir o il Midtjylland meritassero di andare in champions più del Milan, o delle due inglesi escluse?
Alla fin fine, tutte le squadre fondatrici sono più o meno le più forti che ci siano, sia come forza attuale, sia soprattutto come forza potenziale o futura, visto che un più alto fatturato porterà inevitabilmente giocatori migliori a lungo termine.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io penso che per due o tre anni la maggior parte dei soldoni della Superleague servirebbero a RM, Barca ecc per sistemare i bilanci e al tempo stesso mantenere la competitività; noi, che tutto sommato non siamo messi malissimo a livello economico-finanziario, potremmo sfruttare la maggior parte di quei soldoni per rinforzare la squadra e sfruttare il periodo di assestamento delle altre per colmare/diminuire il gap tecnico.



Anche perché pure con la SL quanto potrà aumentare il fatturato di quei club? Il 20%? 

Per un club come il Milan, ai minimi storici visto che sta fuori dal calcio che conta da una vita, significherebbe triplicare il fatturato in pochissimo tempo, invece.


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Intanto loro sono gli unici a non avere aperto bocca.
> Non hanno nemmeno provato a difendersi da un eventuale squalifica delle nazionali...
> Sicuro che nessuno potra dare lo stipendio che chiede Lukaku?
> Chiedi a Bayern e PSG per citare le due big che rimangono fuori..


Bayern e Psg usufruiscono anche del fatto che la CL fatturi 1,5 mld all'anno. Ma la CL fattura 1,5 mld all'anno perché ci sono Real, Barcellona, le inglesi.
Secondo me, alla fine non resterebbero fuori.



Djici ha scritto:


> Ma poi tu hai preso uno che e comunque al top e prende un ingaggio top.
> Prendiamo un altro giocatore ad esempio Lautaro.
> Il suo stipendio potrebbe essere pagato molto facilmente da altre grandi squadre che non vengono in SL.
> A loi interessa di piu prendere 6 mln con l'Inter e non giocare in nazionale oppure prenderne solo 4 e giocare in nazionale?


Lautaro vuole 6 milioni ora perché sa che quello è il massimo a cui può ambire nella situazione attuale. Tra un'offerta da 4 e giocare nella nazionale e un'offerta da 12, sceglierebbe la seconda. 
Anche perché la Superleague non sarebbe una roba tipo campionato cinese o degli Emirati Arabi. Sarebbe la competizione calcistica più prestigiosa al Mondo, una delle competizioni più importanti al Mondo contando anche gli altri sport. 





Djici ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo parlando per nulla per ora, sia io che te.
> Voglio sentire LORO cosa dicono.


Loro non diranno mai quello che pensano realmente. Cosa pensano davvero lo sapremo se e quando partirà la Superleague.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Intanto loro sono gli unici a non avere aperto bocca.
> Non hanno nemmeno provato a difendersi da un eventuale squalifica delle nazionali...
> Sicuro che nessuno potra dare lo stipendio che chiede Lukaku?
> Chiedi a Bayern e PSG per citare le due big che rimangono fuori.
> ...



La questione è... con la Superleague o anche con il BAN e squalifica a vita delle squadre che rappresentano metà dei tifosi mondiali.... quale sarà il reddito che i tifosi genereranno per alimentare i ricavi delle altre?

Gli sponsor di un Bayern fuori dalla SL continueranno a versare 200 milioni l'anno come quando lottava per la vecchia champions o chiuderanno i rubinetti.
Le TV che si dissangueranno per i diritti della SL oppure che non potranno vendere le trasmissioni ai tifosi delle squadre escluse, quanto pagheranno i nuovi diritti da redistribuire?

Non so se i budget delle squadre che resteranno fuori potrà alla lunga competere con quello precedente.
Certo se le 12 venissero cancellate dalla faccia della terra ... meno soldi.. ma molta meno concorrenza.

Penso che molti che blaterano di meritocrazia auspichino solo che qualcuno cancelli dal calcio real, barca, Juve, Liverpool in modo che loro possano progressivamente prenderne il posto nel cuore dei tifosi.

"I buoni".


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma non credo che esistano certezze da parte di nessuno.
> 
> Sono opinioni, e giustamente vengono espresse in un forum, per il gusto della conversazione e del confronto. Chiunque fa ipotesi, giuste o sbagliate.
> 
> ...



Pure per me stiamo facendo un favore sopratutto a RM, Barca, Juve ed Inter.
Potendo scegliere tra creare la SL o non farlo proprio non avrei dubbi sulla scelta : non farla proprio.
Ma se si dovesse fare per forza la SL, proverei a farla solo tra un paio d'anni...
Perche noi il nostro lustro di stagioni difficili dovendo (anzi, non e che dovevamo per forza farlo, ma lasciamo stare il discorso sulle proprieta da Berlusconi in poi) cedere i migliori per diminuire i costi l'abbiamo fatto.
Ora invece che devono farlo loro si cagano tutti adesso.
Eh, certi verrano a scrivere che c'erano gia contratti regolamentari da rispettare... ma intanto la Juve che conosceva gia la situazione attuale e andata a prendere Chiesa quando avrebbe potuto spendere meno, o non spendere proprio... e ora vengono a piangere perche il covid li sta uccidendo... come se il covid non esistesse prima di Chiesa...
Morata piace eh? Noi siamo passati da Ibra a Pazzini. Potevano andare su un giocatore di quel livello pure loro (ok che e un prestito, per l'ingaggio lo pagano no?).

Perez ha detto che non si parla di cessioni di Vinicius...
Ma come, non sta morendo?
Quindi preferisce tenersi un giocatore piutosto che tentare di soppravivere?

Cecchi Gori ha dovuto vendersi Toldo, Rui Costa e Batistuta.
Mica l'ha fatto godendo... non aveva scelta.
Che vada a mettere Vinicius, Ascensio Varane e Kroos sul mercato.
Li deve rimpiazziare? Faccia giocare i giocatori delle giovanili o vada a prendere MIrabelli che sa scoprire piccoli fenomeni con quatro soldi 

Il barca sta morendo? Iniziasse a non prolungare Messi...

Siamo proprio pazzi ad andare dietro a questi.
Se dobbiamo proprio farlo allora lo si faccia tra un paio d'anni quando saremo in una situazione migliore (anzi, saranno sopratutto gli altri ad essere in una situazione peggiore).
O ancora meglio, non facciamo nulla e qualifichiamoci alla prossima CL SUL CAMPO.


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che molti che blaterano di meritocrazia auspichino solo che qualcuno cancelli dal calcio real, barca, Juve, Liverpool in modo che loro possano progressivamente prenderne il posto nel cuore dei tifosi.



Io non voglio assolutamente cancellare una squadra.
Il calcio non avrebbe lo stesso sapore se non ci fossero Juve ed Inter (anche se li detesto).
E bello vincere e andare a sfottere.
E piu duro perdere e prendersi i sfotti pero la volta dopo dove vinci, e ancora piu bello sfotere.

Dico solo che non e il migliore momento per creare quella SL PER NOI.
Perche sono gli altri che rischiano.
Noi molto meno.
Pensassero a cedere Salah e Mané.
Non dico questo perche voglio averli al Milan... ma perche sara piu interessante vedere campioni in piu squadre.
Ci sara piu competitivita...
COme quando in Italia vedevi campioni in squadre medie.

O facessero rose di soli 20 giocatori e per il resto mettesero giocatori della primavera... insomma modi per spendere meno esistono.
Non dico che siano metodi che facciano piacere ai tifosi... ma noi ci siamo passati.
Mica siamo morti.


----------



## Davide L (20 Aprile 2021)

Contro, contro, contro.
Sono contro la Superlega, pur comprendendo le motivazioni della sua creazione.
Però sono soprattutto contro FIFA, Uefa, e i poteri imbalsamati della Lega e di FIGC che hanno portato il calcio italiano alla mediocrità.


----------



## Dexter (20 Aprile 2021)

Essere contro significa capirci molto poco del mondo attuale sotto tanti aspetti, senza offesa per nessuno.


----------



## numero 3 (20 Aprile 2021)

Favorevole, la Serie A rimane partecipano anche Inter e Juve, il Milan può continuare a vincere scudetti, le tre squadre partecipanti alla SL lasceranno il posto alle altre che continueranno a giocare UNA sola coppa europea chiamata come vogliono loro.
Mi sembra semplice noh? Le piccole squadre cmq avranno la loro fetta di guadagni come sempre. E chi è contrario perché dice che uccidi lo sport e la competizione non credo capisca che lo sport è una branca dello spettacolo e come tale va considerato. 
Niente più spranghe niente più risse e competizione senza battaglie fra la vita e la morte.
E se dopo 3 sconfitte sono fuori dai giochi continuo sempre a seguire AC Milan in serie A o in SL.
Sarebbe ora di riformare il campionato italiano per evitare porcate come gli ultimi anni da calciopoli a situazioni tipo Trapani quest'anno o Catania /Foggia/Prato Gallipoli etc etc


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Aprile 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Pure per me stiamo facendo un favore sopratutto a RM, Barca, Juve ed Inter.
> Potendo scegliere tra creare la SL o non farlo proprio non avrei dubbi sulla scelta : non farla proprio.
> Ma se si dovesse fare per forza la SL, proverei a farla solo tra un paio d'anni...
> Perche noi il nostro lustro di stagioni difficili dovendo (anzi, non e che dovevamo per forza farlo, ma lasciamo stare il discorso sulle proprieta da Berlusconi in poi) cedere i migliori per diminuire i costi l'abbiamo fatto.
> ...



I soldi servono ora e secondo me se non ne entri subito (sennò che fondatori sarebbero?) sei tagliato fuori, oppure devi qualificarti normalmente perdendo i soldi iniziali.
Siamo i meno indebitati ma comunque quei soldi ci servono.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Aprile 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Pure per me stiamo facendo un favore sopratutto a RM, Barca, Juve ed Inter.
> Potendo scegliere tra creare la SL o non farlo proprio non avrei dubbi sulla scelta : non farla proprio.
> Ma se si dovesse fare per forza la SL, proverei a farla solo tra un paio d'anni...
> Perche noi il nostro lustro di stagioni difficili dovendo (anzi, non e che dovevamo per forza farlo, ma lasciamo stare il discorso sulle proprieta da Berlusconi in poi) cedere i migliori per diminuire i costi l'abbiamo fatto.
> ...



Esatto.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Io penso che per due o tre anni la maggior parte dei soldoni della Superleague servirebbero a RM, Barca ecc per sistemare i bilanci e al tempo stesso mantenere la competitività; noi, che tutto sommato non siamo messi malissimo a livello economico-finanziario, potremmo sfruttare la maggior parte di quei soldoni per rinforzare la squadra e sfruttare il periodo di assestamento delle altre per colmare/diminuire il gap tecnico.



Mah, che vuoi che ti dica.

Onestamente, di aiutare RM, Barca e via discorrendo, ne farei volentieri a meno. Cioè, hanno fatto e disfatto ed adesso si mettono a frignare? Mica l'ho comprato io Ronaldo, Bale, Kroos, Griezmann, Suarez, De Jong, etc etc. Se si sono indebitati cavoli loro, adesso non vorrei fargli da scialuppa di salvataggio nonostante ci posso raccattare qualcosa anch'io.

Io non sono favorevole, per tutta una serie di ragioni, sia etiche, che sociali, che politiche e sportive.

Anzitutto lo scontro ai massimi vertici è bene che rimanga limitato. Se devo giocare contro il RM spesso, perde pure di interesse. Diventa la normalità e secondo me viene a noia. Non è un contesto tipo la F1 dove lo scontro è normale e costante tra i big. Io capisco che questi forzano lo spettacolo ai massimi livelli per incrementare il giro di soldi, ma una cosa è divertente anche quando non la vedi troppo frequentemente (tipo me con il sesso femminile). Poi dipende, eh, i gusti son gusti.

Poi, inutile girarci intorno, quando circolano soldi la cosa giusta da fare difficilmente viene presa in considerazione. Questi adesso starnazzano di cose meravigliose, ma ci scommetto gli orfanelli che dietro ci sono ragioni che vanno ben oltre.

Qui si parla dello sport planetario per eccellenza, con tanto di multinazionali, reti TV e interessi da capogiro. E' da ingenui credere che non ci sono interessi che inficiano qualche aspetto un po' più orientato alla onestà e alla lealtà sportiva, via.

Cosa andrebbe fatto lo sappiamo tutti e l'ho già scritto, ma è fuori discussione a quanto pare.

Poi, ripeto per l'ennesima volta, non mi va bene nemmeno la situazione della UEFA. Se poi questo scontro e la corrispondente nascita della SL è la tassa da pagare o il tragitto obbligatorio per vedere uno sport decente con un Milan decente, allora accetterò, e che altro devo fare.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Aprile 2021)

Fortemente CONTRO.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

Ci rinuncio.

teniamoci allora la NL, la coppa-campionato dei meritocratici col Ludogorets, gli sceicchi che compreranno tutto per salvare i bilanci e magari iscriveranno l'Al Ahly allla champions League, avanti con la serie A a 20-22, 24 squadre, avanti a vedere la Premier asfaltare le altre leghe europee.

Io guarderò il basket NBA.

salutammo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ci rinuncio.
> 
> teniamoci allora la NL, la coppa-campionato dei meritocratici col Ludogorets, gli sceicchi che compreranno tutto per salvare i bilanci e magari iscriveranno l'Al Ahly allla champions League, avanti con la serie A a 20-22, 24 squadre, avanti a vedere la Premier asfaltare le altre leghe europee.
> 
> ...



Io sono stra favorevole, comunque basta guardare il risultato del sondaggio, direi che è palese.
Sono andato a vedere anche il forum dei tifosi della Juve e i favorevoli superano il 70%.


----------



## chicagousait (20 Aprile 2021)

Dopo l'ipocrisia letta in questi due giorni da parte degli addetti ai lavori, sono super favorevole. 

Tutti amanti del rincorrere un pallone ma se non gli rinnovi il contratto a cifre ridicole o gli è stato chiesto di tagliarsi lo stipendio non ci sentono più


----------



## Baba (20 Aprile 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Per quelli che ne parlano come se fosse la cosa migliore: dite così solo perché il Milan fa parte delle squadre dentro a prescindere, altrimenti ne direste di tutti i colori. Non c'è meritocrazia, basterebbe guardare oltre il proprio orticello per capire quanto sia sbagliata una cosa del genere.



Dite così solo perché gne gne gne. Non piangere e non insultare la mia coerenza nel giudicare visto che non ti ho dato la prova che sia realmente così


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma non credo che esistano certezze da parte di nessuno.
> 
> Sono opinioni, e giustamente vengono espresse in un forum, per il gusto della conversazione e del confronto. Chiunque fa ipotesi, giuste o sbagliate.
> 
> ...


Caro Gabry, in realtà il favore lo facciamo a noi stessi perchè Real e Barca sono "too big to fail" e sono già al top del calcio mondiale. Siamo noi che ormai siamo ridotti al rango di un Sassuolo e che da questa Superlega possiamo trarre solo benefici. Pensa alle due alternative: 1) conferma del sistema attuale: dobbiamo essere veramente bravissimi e parecchio fortunati per annullare un gap da 500 milioni con il Real o il Bayern e competere seriamente con loro per la Champions o 2) esistenza della Superlega ma senza di noi e qui davvero sprofonderemmo nell'abisso. Io sono sereno perchè dopo quello che ho visto negli ultimi 10 ann....che cosa di peggio potrà mai succedere? Che passiamo da vedere Nesta, Maldini, Pirlo, Seedorf, Kakà, Rui Costa e Shevchenko a Mati Fernandez, il Principio Sosa, Constant, Bocchetti, Destro e Castilejo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io sono stra favorevole, comunque basta guardare il risultato del sondaggio, direi che è palese.
> Sono andato a vedere anche il forum dei tifosi della Juve e i favorevoli superano il 70%.



Ma poi come fai a tornare sotto il maglio di gente che ha attaccato così violentemente e senza un minimo di rispetto e contegno dopo l'annuncio?

Cito Ceferin, ma anche Cairo.

Per me ormai il mondo fuori dalla superlega è un nemico.

Guarda i giocatori del leeds, guarda De Zerbi.

Posizioni inaccettabili, intollerabili.

Via , via. Con questi non si può più condividere nulla.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (20 Aprile 2021)

Nettamente contrario
Ma un sasso in piccionaia serviva. La cartina di tornasole per giudicare la soluzione finale (che mi aspetto sia di compromesso) per me sarà riforma dei campionati nazionali e delle Coppe e soprattutto salary cap (superfluo ricordare che in un'industria con una risorsa scarsa e non riproducibile - i calciatori di talento - ogni incremento di risorse finanziarie alla fine va a vantaggio unicamente dei detentori della risorsa scarsa e dei loro procuratori)


----------



## mandraghe (20 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma non credo che esistano certezze da parte di nessuno.
> 
> Sono opinioni, e giustamente vengono espresse in un forum, per il gusto della conversazione e del confronto. Chiunque fa ipotesi, giuste o sbagliate.
> 
> ...




In un mondo giusto e corretto sarei d'accordissimo.

In un mondo in cui invece abbiamo Lotito e De Laurentiis che governano il pallone italiota, in cui il primo giornale sportivo è lo scendiletto di un incompetente rosicone come Cairo, in cui la Uefa permette ad alcuni di violare impunemente ogni regola mentre punisce i pesci piccoli e coloro che non sono furbi, dico che alla fine lo sbocco non può essere che un campionato in cui le regole le fanno gli attori e non ottusi burocrati politicizzati o personaggi viscidi e intrallazzatori.

Pur avendo comunque tanti dubbi sulla superlega. E pur pensando che probabilmente alla fine non ci sarà la scissione ma si addiverrà ad un accordo. Sempre che i parrucconi della Uefa assumano posizioni più serene e meno ipocrite. Perché lo sappiamo che dietro le loro frasi c'è il sacro timore di perdere miliardi di euro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Aprile 2021)

favorevolissimo...anzi io farei anche la regola che le squadre con blasone partono da 2-0 contro le altre (è giusto hanno piu storia)

e magari con 10 punti in piu in campionato (è giusto hanno piu tifosi)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si riflettendoci in questi giorni per me una bella riforma radicale potrebbe essere:
> 
> *Superlega A
> Superlega B
> ...



Eh, discutiamone. Questo è buonsenso, e non mafia torinese-madrididista.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh, discutiamone. Questo è buonsenso, e non mafia torinese-madrididista.



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> favorevolissimo...anzi io farei anche la regola che le squadre con blasone partono da 2-0 contro le altre (è giusto hanno piu storia)
> 
> e magari con 10 punti in piu in campionato (è giusto hanno piu tifosi)



Non hai sentito Perez, vuole anche le partite più corte, pora stella


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Aprile 2021)

La Superlega non ucciderebbe lo sport del calcio perché quello è già avvenuto.

Per ridare il senso allo sport andrebbero messi dei paletti come tetto salariale o luxury tax e fondamentale che i ricavi per la partecipazione ai tornei vanno dati più in base al bacino di utenza (numero dei tifosi) che non in base ai risultati sportivi.
Il risultato sportivo deve tornare predominante rispetto all'aspetto economico (per esempio nel sistema attuale è meglio arrivare quarti in campionato rispetto a perdere una finale di Europa League).

Per cui, l'idea della Superlega non mi entusiasma, ma il sistema attuale è pure peggio, per cui nell'immobilismo della Uefa ben venga.

Però le cose non vanno fatte a metà.
Per me chi partecipa alla Superlega dovrebbe fare solo quella.
Una sorta di campionato europeo.
Aumenterei il numero di squadre a 24, aggiungendo quindi la possibilità di qualificarsi, cercando una formula per incrementare il numero di partite.

Trovo sbagliato giocare i campionati contro squadre con un budget nettamente inferiore.
In alternativa le partecipanti alla Superlega dovrebbero girare parte dei guadagni ai campionati di competenza.


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Aprile 2021)

La superlega è giusta nel fine (aumentare lo spettacolo del calcio con sfide equilibrate tra grandi club e grandi giocatori di livello SIMILE ed eliminazione di sfide scontate utili solo alle statistiche dei giocatori come barcellona ferecvaros o trabznosport) ma sbagliata nel mezzo utilizzato (eliminazione del merito per l'accesso e abolizione pathos e combattività derivante da promozioni e retrocessioni).
si riuscissero a conciliare queste due esigenze penso sarebbe un SI convinto non del 70% ma del 95%.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Aprile 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In un mondo giusto e corretto sarei d'accordissimo.
> 
> In un mondo in cui invece abbiamo Lotito e De Laurentiis che governano il pallone italiota, in cui il primo giornale sportivo è lo scendiletto di un incompetente rosicone come Cairo, in cui la Uefa permette ad alcuni di violare impunemente ogni regola mentre punisce i pesci piccoli e coloro che non sono furbi, dico che alla fine lo sbocco non può essere che un campionato in cui le regole le fanno gli attori e non ottusi burocrati politicizzati o personaggi viscidi e intrallazzatori.
> 
> Pur avendo comunque tanti dubbi sulla superlega. E pur pensando che probabilmente alla fine non ci sarà la scissione ma si addiverrà ad un accordo. Sempre che i parrucconi della Uefa assumano posizioni più serene e meno ipocrite. Perché lo sappiamo che dietro le loro frasi c'è il sacro timore di perdere miliardi di euro.



Ma guarda, come ripeto, almeno io vado a sensazione.

Figurati, se dovessi decidere in prima persona ci penserei molto bene ed analizzerei meglio, magari da non tifoso (o forse sì). E capisco perfettamente la parte che appoggia questa cosa. Sono d'accordo con te che sarebbe ora di dare una bella risistemata e mettere finalmente a a tacere i mentecatti nostrani che contribuiscono al degrado.

Sempre rimanendo sull'utopico (e ribadendo che secondo me si dovrebbe mettere tassativamente un monte ingaggi e tetto agli stipendi, cosa impossibile), andrebbe fermato il sistema calcio, mettersi tutti intorno al tavolino, ma proprio tutti, e rifondare. Chiaro e bello, ma chi lo fa.

A me dà solo un gran fastidio che questa cosa venga alimentata da chi poi ha beneficiato del sistema mafioso UEFA, come le squadre spagnole, che hanno speso e ora si ritrovano con il culo per terra. Per non parlare della juve. Mi sa tanto di cavallo di ***** per dare fondo alla loro potenza commerciale per salvarsi, a costo di fare qualcosa di non so quanto appetibile per noi tifosi. Sensazione, magari sbagliata, per carità.

Poi ripeto di nuovo: se questa è una manovra che nasconde altra intenzioni, un deterrente insomma, per forzare i delinquenti della UEFA e del sistema calcio in generale a ripensare e partorire qualcosa di veramente buono, allora ok. Ma onestamente il format e altre cose secondo me sono da correggere e studiare un pochino meglio.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2021)

Una porcheria mai vista. Il Bildergerg del calcio. Da straniero nato in Europa non ho mai capito questa sottomissione al modello americano. Questo progetto è orrendo!. Ma che calcio è? Dove è il merito.
Chi sono il City o Arsenal in confronto alla storia dell'Ajax o della Stella Rossa. 
Il capitalismo frenetico è un cancro inesauribile. Dopo il decimo Milan Real Madrid giocato alle 23h , la gente si stancherà. Dicendo questo non difendo l'UEFA che è all'origine di questo schifo non facendo nulla per fermare le plusvalenze fittizie , lo sponsoring mafioso degli arabi...


----------



## sampapot (20 Aprile 2021)

mamma mia....due terzi favorevoli!!! mi dovete spiegare perché questa idea vi piace....io la trovo un abominio.
Il Milan rischia l'esclusione dal campionato (sposteranno gli incontri alla domenica?)
Avrà si il "posto fisso", ma viene a cadere la meritocrazia
I giocatori non potranno giocare con le proprie nazionali (mi piacerebbe vedere chi schiererà Mancini)
Si creeranno due sistemi a 2 velocità molto diverse tra loro
La Champions (con la mitica coppa dalle grandi orecchie) perderà appeal...prevedo una manbassa di Bayern e PSG e daranno un calcio a decenni di storia calcistica
...e tutto per cosa? per i milioni della J.P. Morgan naturalmente!!
le squadre maggiormente indebitate hanno escogitato un mezzo per migliorare i propri bilanci...senza questo escamotage avrebbero subito qualche sanzione dall'Uefa.
Io sono milanista, ma questa idea non la condivido


----------



## Mika (20 Aprile 2021)

Sono favorevole ma con riserva, mi aspetto che nei prossimi anni anche altre squadre tipo Ajax, Benfica, Porto e altre si aggiungano e che magari si faccia una serie B con promozioni e retrocessioni. L'unica cosa che non mi piace è questa.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Una porcheria mai vista. Il Bildergerg del calcio. Da straniero nato in Europa non ho mai capito questa sottomissione al modello americano. Questo progetto è orrendo!. Ma che calcio è? Dove è il merito.
> Chi sono il City o Arsenal in confronto alla storia dell'Ajax o della Stella Rossa.
> Il capitalismo frenetico è un cancro inesauribile. Dopo il decimo Milan Real Madrid giocato alle 23h , la gente si stancherà. Dicendo questo non difendo l'UEFA che è all'origine di questo schifo non facendo nulla per fermare le plusvalenze fittizie , lo sponsoring mafioso degli arabi...


!


----------



## Mika (20 Aprile 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> mamma mia....due terzi favorevoli!!! mi dovete spiegare perché questa idea vi piace....io la trovo un abominio.
> Il Milan rischia l'esclusione dal campionato (sposteranno gli incontri alla domenica?)
> Avrà si il "posto fisso", ma viene a cadere la meritocrazia
> I giocatori non potranno giocare con le proprie nazionali (mi piacerebbe vedere chi schiererà Mancini)
> ...



Guarda ti rispondo subito, non vedo l'ora che la UEFA salti, perché sono loro che hanno portato il calcio a questi livelli quando hanno inventato il FPF e altre porcate simili, quando hanno permesso al PSG di fare pagare 400M in un calcio mercato con i soldi di un paese arabo. Quando hanno chiuso gli occhi quando PSG e Manchester City e altre hanno violato il FPF con sponsorizzazioni fittizie mentre squadre come Galatasaray e Milan sono state umiliate. Prima del FPF la coppa la vinceva anche l'Amburgo e Zico giocava nell'Udinese. Porcata per porcata almeno qui i soldi vanno alle squadre e non ai politicanti di Nyon.

Per quanto riguarda le sentenze, la UEFA e la FIFA non possono fare nulla, il Tribunale di Madrid ha già bloccato qualsiasi velleità di sanzione e la stessa cosa fara l'Antitrust UE per un precedente analogo del 2018. Se la UEFA squalifica le squadre già venerdì poi tra un mese dovrà pagare così tanti danni che fallisce direttamente.


----------



## RickyB83 (20 Aprile 2021)

Poi nessuno ne parla ma i biglietti dello stadio quanto costeranno per queste super sfide.. Tra poco si rientra allo stadio.. C'è da considerare anche questo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2021)

I 15 soci-fondatori hanno diritto eterno di partecipazione (a patto di rispettare alcuni parametri infrastrutturali ed economici: fra questo, anche un salary cup pari al 55% del fatturato), e 5 squadre sono invitate e possono cambiare ogni anno. 

Al momento dell’ingresso nel torneo, i 15 soci-fondatori riceveranno un assegno una tantum di 3,5 miliardi. A 6 club andranno 350 milioni, a 4 club 225 milioni, a 2 club 112 milioni e a 3 club solo 100. Nemmeno i soci-fondatori saranno uguali fra loro, c’è sempre un ricco più ricco degli altri.

La Superlega dovrebbe valere 4 miliardi l’anno. Tolti 850 milioni di costi fissi, ne restano oltre 3 da dividere. Il 65% del totale si divide in parti uguali: ma di questo, metà solo fra i 15 soci fondatori, metà fra tutte e 20 le squadre (quindi alle 5 invitate solo le briciole). Poi c’è un 15% di divisione commerciale, che spetta a soci fondatori. Infine un 25% “meritocratico”, in base al piazzamento.


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Onestamente, di aiutare RM, Barca e via discorrendo, ne farei volentieri a meno. Cioè, hanno fatto e disfatto ed adesso si mettono a frignare? Mica l'ho comprato io Ronaldo, Bale, Kroos, Griezmann, Suarez, De Jong, etc etc. Se si sono indebitati cavoli loro, adesso non vorrei fargli da scialuppa di salvataggio nonostante ci posso raccattare qualcosa anch'io.


I debiti hanno solo accelerato il tutto, ma a quello si sarebbe arrivati. Per capirci... L'Eurolega di basket, media di 9/10mila spettatori a partita, fattura 500/600 milioni; la CL, media di 50mila spettatori a partita, fattura 1/1,5 miliardi. 
Come dicevo quando se ne parlava in passato, la Superleague è un boccone troppo grosso a prescindere.




gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anzitutto lo scontro ai massimi vertici è bene che rimanga limitato. Se devo giocare contro il RM spesso, perde pure di interesse. Diventa la normalità e secondo me viene a noia.


Questo è un aspetto sul quale anche io sono perplesso. 




gabri65 ha scritto:


> Qui si parla dello sport planetario per eccellenza, con tanto di multinazionali, reti TV e interessi da capogiro. E' da ingenui credere che non ci sono interessi che inficiano qualche aspetto un po' più orientato alla onestà e alla lealtà sportiva, via.


Beh qui c'è la pistola fumante: quel che c'è dietro è la grana. 
La mia preoccupazione, essendoci interessi planetari con multinazionali, è che qualora dovesse farsi la Superleague e i tifosi europei dovessero rigettarla, ci sarebbe un definitivo scollamento con la tradizione e una "delocalizzazione" del tifo. Perché molti dei tifosi non hanno capito che, al punto in cui è arrivato il calcio, ai top club frega zero se al posto di 1 milione di europei le partite vengono viste da 1 milione di americani/cinesi/chi per loro. 



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi, ripeto per l'ennesima volta, non mi va bene nemmeno la situazione della UEFA. Se poi questo scontro e la corrispondente nascita della SL è la tassa da pagare o il tragitto obbligatorio per vedere uno sport decente con un Milan decente, allora accetterò, e che altro devo fare.


La bomba sganciata dai 12 avrà sicuramente degli effetti, a prescindere. Sarebbe interessante sapere se davvero ci sia stato un dialogo con le istituzioni o se abbiano valutato che nessuna riforma avrebbe potuto dar loro ciò che vogliono e sono andati per la loro strada. Nel secondo caso, si farà la Superleague e amen.
Di certo il format approvato per la CL 2024/2025 non è particolarmente invitante e va in una direzione diametralmente opposta a quella auspicabile.


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I 15 soci-fondatori hanno diritto eterno di partecipazione (a patto di rispettare alcuni parametri infrastrutturali ed economici: fra questo, anche un salary cup pari al 55% del fatturato), e 5 squadre sono invitate e possono cambiare ogni anno.
> 
> Al momento dell’ingresso nel torneo, i 15 soci-fondatori riceveranno un assegno una tantum di 3,5 miliardi. A 6 club andranno 350 milioni, a 4 club 225 milioni, a 2 club 112 milioni e a 3 club solo 100. Nemmeno i soci-fondatori saranno uguali fra loro, c’è sempre un ricco più ricco degli altri.
> 
> La Superlega dovrebbe valere 4 miliardi l’anno. Tolti 850 milioni di costi fissi, ne restano oltre 3 da dividere. Il 65% del totale si divide in parti uguali: ma di questo, metà solo fra i 15 soci fondatori, metà fra tutte e 20 le squadre (quindi alle 5 invitate solo le briciole). Poi c’è un 15% di divisione commerciale, che spetta a soci fondatori. Infine un 25% “meritocratico”, in base al piazzamento.


ecco questa suddivisione è una porcheria ad esempio, secondo me gli introiti van divisi uguali per le 20 squadre nel caso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2021)

Io ero decisamente contrario appena uscita la notizia, ma dopo aver visto la reazione di una marea di ratti assurda ora sono a favore e spero si faccia.

Se c'è una cosa che mi manda in bestia è vedere certa gente indegna che si erge a paladina di sto "bip"


----------



## sampapot (21 Aprile 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Guarda ti rispondo subito, non vedo l'ora che la UEFA salti, perché sono loro che hanno portato il calcio a questi livelli quando hanno inventato il FPF e altre porcate simili, quando hanno permesso al PSG di fare pagare 400M in un calcio mercato con i soldi di un paese arabo. Quando hanno chiuso gli occhi quando PSG e Manchester City e altre hanno violato il FPF con sponsorizzazioni fittizie mentre squadre come Galatasaray e Milan sono state umiliate. Prima del FPF la coppa la vinceva anche l'Amburgo e Zico giocava nell'Udinese. Porcata per porcata almeno qui i soldi vanno alle squadre e non ai politicanti di Nyon.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le sentenze, la UEFA e la FIFA non possono fare nulla, il Tribunale di Madrid ha già bloccato qualsiasi velleità di sanzione e la stessa cosa fara l'Antitrust UE per un precedente analogo del 2018. Se la UEFA squalifica le squadre già venerdì poi tra un mese dovrà pagare così tanti danni che fallisce direttamente.



sul fatto che l'Uefa sia marcia mi trovi pienamente d'accordo...ci sono parecchie cose da sistemare come ad esempio il fatto che squadre altamente indebitate non siano state sanzionate, mentre il Milan per il FPF è stato escluso un anno dalle coppe....ma la superlega non è il modo migliore perché secondo me non fa altro che peggiorare un sistema marcio...parere personale naturalmente


----------

